# Tagged - You're It [Part II]



## CellyCell (May 26, 2008)

Another quick way to learn about one another and the noobs






You write 6 facts about yourself - the quirkier/funnier - the better! Afterwards, you tag 6 other folks you would like to know about and so on and so on. PM the folks to let them know they've been TAGGED.

Edit: If you got tagged again, it's okay to make another list. Just do 6 different facts





I'll start:

1. I use to attend school in Chinatown

2. I'm the oldest cousin on my Dad's side

3. I HATE meatballs with a passion. And I love pasta. Just the thought of a round-ass ball made of pure meat disgust me.

4. When I stayed in El Salvador for a month, I came back with lice and had it for a good week. That was exciting.

5. My dogs are technically named Chico and Princess (caca name!) but we never, ever called them by that. I call Chico "Nani", my mom calls him "Lelito" and Princess... we just call her "the girl". Haha. We're weird. We can't change their names again though :/

6. I'm my Grandma's favorite.



I know it... don't tell me otherwise.

Who's IT:

1. Nury (Daeron)

2. Rosie (Pinksugar)

3. MissElaine

4. Kokane

5. Sooperficial

6. Ashley


----------



## sooperficial (May 26, 2008)

oooh Yay. Being that I am escaping the BF for a minute or 30...lol

1. I have never used my first name. Ever. I have always gone by my middle name, which is Lisa. My first name is Hilde, but people never pronounce it right.

2. I was born in El Paso, TX, but I lived in Ciudad Juarez in Mexico (across the broder from El Paso) till I was 17! I am a Mexican from Mexico.

3. I do not sound like a Mexican from Mexico when I talk. I'm like totally valley girl to the max like for sure. It's true, I sound like a Valley Girl.

4. I went to private catholic school my whole life. High school was all girls. My dream in HS was to date a public school boy, but I always ended up dating guys from the all-boy high school. lol

5. Freshman year of college I went PARTY GIRL SUPREME! (after all girls high school, you bet I did!) I decided against the private college and enrolled at New Mexico State. I had a BLAST! No regrets!

6. I have not worked in a year! My boyfriend works in the oil industry and he is ALWAYS traveling. Last year he asked me to come on the road with him and so I packed my Faux LV duffel and I have been traveling with him ever since. We live in hotel rooms. I do miss being a contributing member of society, but I have had an amazing year with my honey pie and I wouldn't trade it for all the makeup in the world!

Ok Here's who I tag:

Karen Hutton

S. Lisa Smith

StereoxGirl

MakeupbyMonet

LaChinita

DarlaG


----------



## daer0n (May 26, 2008)

1.- I'm a clean freak, for example, if i see something dirty even when im working out i HAVE to go grab a piece of cloth to go and wipe dust or stains or whatever, or if i while im working out i notice the floor is dirty i HAVE to go get the broom to get it all swept off the floor, even in the middle of my work out, it traumatizes me to see something dirty.

2.- I love sleeping on new matresses that don't have covers/sheets on them, for some reason i love the feeling of them on my feet or face or back lol

3.-I love putting lime juice and hot sauce on everything, even refried beans, it just makes things taste heavenly for me LOL

4.-I make up words or merge different words together, like stutard, lametard, a$$tard, stustine, gaymo, stutardmo, stutarded, slutstine, slowmo, stuness, most are related to STUpidity etc, too many to list LOL!

5.-I'm too honest, [loving person] i hate lying to people, if people get compliments from me they are always genuine, i hate hypocresy, and sluttiness.

6.-If i want something i get it, i work hard for it, im one of the most patient people you could ever meet, i can wait a 100 years for anything, and i put up with a lot of stuff till after it ac***ulates for an entire life and then i explode and the rising hell comes out of me then i become the biggest most wrathful b*tch. Then after its all gone i become like droopy the dog, baha.

Edit: forgot to tag people, duhness.

Niksaki

Rebeca (Bec688)

Patricia (puncturedskirt)

Shaundra (StereoXGirl)

Aude (Magosienne)

S.Lisa Smith


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 26, 2008)

I did a video with 5 facts about me, so I thought I'd post that and then one extra fact.





And my extra fact: I'm incredibly shy.





People I'd like to tag (I tried to pick people that haven't been tagged yet):

MissPout

purpleRain

Ricci

emily_3383

Sirvinya

Aprill


----------



## Ricci (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Shaundra!

damn your pretty lol

1. I was born premature and wasn't breathing , I had to be revived.

2. Always been interested in Ghost, Haunted homes , Astrology

3. I love Archie Comic books and I must read one while I eat if we r eating separately ,, I cant eat staring at the wall I must be reading

4. I had quite the rough life in my teens and 20's so glad Im older now

5. I have a stronge sixth sense and I keep ignoring it a lot

6. I only been into makeup just over a year now

sorry nothing funny here, but great Idea Celly!!

Edit

Crap I forgot to tag people

Tony

Gleam84

Darla G

perlanga

Saralin

MissMudPie


----------



## perlanga (May 26, 2008)

Okay this is fun. Don't laugh!

1. I like to throw things away for some reason and then look at my trash, I feel like I have to have cool looking trash.

2. I cannot sleep with my feet/toes exposed, I think this stems from my mom saying that ''monsters are going to grab your feet while your sleeping'', when I was little.

3. I love giving makeup/clothes/shoes I don't want away to my family in Mexico. They get so happy when they see bags of stuff for them.

4. I have 1 sister and two brothers, but recently got 2 foster brothers and 1 foster sister.

5. I have 3 dogs 1 pit named Romeo, 1 german shepard/rottweiler mix named Ricco Suave, and a chihuahua named La Chilindrina.

also forgot to tag

1. la chinita

2. la mari

3. la italiana

4. darla g

5. Aquilah


----------



## Sirvinya (May 26, 2008)

Here's mine:

1-I have to have ice in my drinks. I just can't drink warm drinks.

2-I always have 2 windows open when I'm online.

3-I'm a published poet (although if you've read my profile, you know that)

4-Walking Crunchie is problably the one thing that calms me down the most

5-I suffer from insomnia, I have no trouble falling asleep but I can't stay asleep

6-The best holiday I ever had was the Las Vegas.

I tag:

-periwinkle_sky

-Lia

-GillT

-princessCaitlin

-dentaldee

-~Zoe~


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

Oh thanks, Lisa!!! Quirkey?? I donâ€™t know if I can think of anything quirleyâ€¦. Besides the obvious â€œlikes to dress up like a girlâ€? Lol

1) Well I was born in Detroit, MIâ€¦. Birth through K lived in MI, then 1st grade â€“ 6th lived Houston, TX. Then back to MI after my parents got divorced for 7th grade all the way through college.

2) Wanted to be a mechanical engineer like my dadâ€¦. But found out how boreing it was in college so based on this simple logicâ€¦ â€œI like rocks and I like machinesâ€ I went into miningâ€¦ lol

3) I was a comic book freak like Ricciâ€¦. And still have most of my old onesâ€¦. Won the first annual â€œScoobie Dooâ€ award at our high school football award banquet for excellence in literatureâ€¦ lol

4) I always played sportsâ€¦. Baseball, track, cross country, basketball, hockey and footballâ€¦ Made the all county football team and got invited to tryout for a couple Jr. colleges but figured I wasnâ€™t good enough so never persued itâ€¦.

5) Iâ€™m not religiousâ€¦ though I was an alterboy in the Episcapol churchâ€¦. Basically forced by my Mom who said if I didnâ€™t go to church I wouldnâ€™t get an allowanceâ€¦ But I did like to wear those long flowing black robes!!





6) I canâ€™t danceâ€¦.. no matter which gender Iâ€™m portrayingâ€¦. I suck!!!

Tagged:

princessmich

Babette Pardoux

Faith-Abigail

MindySue

Kathy


----------



## dentaldee (May 26, 2008)

Fun stuff!!!!

1. Most people are very scared and intimidated by me when they first meet me....then soon learn that I am an honest and very loyal friend

2. I have narcolepsy....I often fall asleep while working on a patient in the dental chair....the dentist usually just taps on my suction to wake me up!!!

3. I have to have just the right ice to liquid ratio when I drink.......tons of ice a bit of drink, after each sip I take I add a bit more liquid.....never the whole bottle at once....everyone thinks I'm kookoo!!

4. I sucked my thumb til I was 13yo....I had braces when I was 25

5. I LOVE candy.....candy candy candy!!!! I always have a bag full of candy at work....I'd rather have gummy bears than any dessert..way to set an example ....(I was in dental for over 15 years)

6. I snort when I laugh

tag......

igor

nosepickle

MissBglam

MindySue

Leza1121

pla4u


----------



## MissPout (May 26, 2008)

1. I live on a campground. I live there for a few reasons. I love the neighborhood and everytime i leave the house there's anybody. We sit in the front of my house and laugh alot. It's like a family. Oh and the neighbours are loving my cakes and pies! And i'm the girl for everything. I fix clothes, drapes and i am the birthday cake lady here.

2. I HATE those little pieces of fruits in yoghurts! It's so disgusting for me. Everytime i feel this slimy little pieces i have the feeling that i have to vomit! The same thing is with the fruit pulp in orange juice.

3. I moved 13 times in 23 years. I lived in 5 states. I bet i moved so often because i have gipsy blood in my veins haha!

4. I have a lot of interesting forefathers. a.) Gipsy's from rumania. b.) Robber Barons and a Countess from Italy ( My Grandpa told me that there is still a castle from us! They had to sell theirs title of nobility and flee from italy to germany) c.) My Great Grandfather was born in Poland. d.) My Mother's family have Mongolian blood in theirs veins.

5. As child i loved to clean pebbles with my tounge. Ewwwwwwwwww when i think about that today....sometimes it's gross what children are doing! lol

6. Sometimes i laugh so hard that i cant breath and pee my pants ( Thats embarrassing but true lol )

Nothing really funny but i think this will be interesting for some of you





I tag:

~jacquelyna

~Nox

~luxotika

~michal_cohen

~Anthea

~LilDee


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 26, 2008)

1. I was born on a moutaintop in Tennessee, kilt a b'ar when I was only three...oh wait, that's Davey Crocket, not me. Let's see. I was born in Long Branch, NJ and lived in the same house in Little Silver until I went away to college. I had a stay at home Mom who did a lot of volunteer organization work. My Dad was a volunteer fireman who owned a meat market with his brother and cousin.

2. I've always wanted to be a lawyer and after college (at The University of Virginia) and a short stay in the Army, I went to law school and became one.

Contrary to popular belief, being a lawyer is a helping profession.

3. I've been a surfer for 42 years and every important decision I've made since I was 18 has been colored by that fact.

4. I always wanted to live in Hawaii, so after law school I went there. I surfed the North Shore for two winters. I went back two winters ago and I still can!

5. I've been married to the same woman for almost 33 years. Everyone thinks she's a saint and she probably is.

6. I have two wonderful sons and DIL!

I got tagged twice, do I have to do another 6?

I tag:

Anthea

AprilRayne

Bexy

GlossyAbby

Joybelle


----------



## magosienne (May 26, 2008)

my turn

1.if an earthquake happened, i'd probably die under a pile of scifi books.

2.believe it or not, my mom once told me our family (from the belgian/mother side) was noble and we had a castle. unfortunately all there is left of it is a stone, and i don't even know its exact location.

3.Karren, you have a dance partner ! ahem... i should say a bench partner as i can't dance. i'd probably break all your toes. during parties, i'm the girl who can taste every petit four available, and you will always see me with a full glass (don't worry it's mostly water/fruit juice



).

4. i want the best, even if it means tasting everything available, which makes people think i am picky, but i just want to make the best out of everything, everytime that's possible. you only live once.

5. i am shy, lonely, and i like to think before talking. sometimes i will not answer immediately in a conversation. it's not that you sound boring, it's just me doing mathematics in my head, trying to find the best answer.

6.when i was about 7, i was victim of a sexual assault (not rape, just dirty hands). although it's not the main reason, i can tell it has influenced my college choices.

i tag :

Ashley

ticki

bronze_chiqz

Aprill

Arcenciel

Marisol


----------



## Darla (May 26, 2008)

well i guess being a CD is pretty quirky to start with. But what i always wanted to do was crossdress as someone from different periods in history. I had a few picked out Cleopatra, Marie Antoinette



, Someone from the 1940s, a hippie from late 60s and there were a few more, but can't recall right now. Sad fact is its hard enough finding good fitting women's clothes as it is never mind hard to fit costumes.




My favorite food is Steamed crabs




i have a 17 year old cat named Jazz




I like music and collect live CDs. I have over 1000
I am originally from New Jersey (Joisey) i do NOT have an accent despite what friends tell me. I have been married to the same lovely woman for over 25 years who puts up with me and i have 2 kids.
I like to ski, camp, coach soccer, and play with boomerangs




I tag
TracySchapes
Carolyn
MacGin
Aq10v
Goddess13
Katana
i could actually pick another dozen easily!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Frauke!



I got kind of scared when I received PM that said "You got tagged" 

I thought I was in trouble





1. I'm obsessed with accents, I always imitate different accents a lot of the time I'll be doing one without even noticing.

2. My first cruch was on Freddie Mercury (yes I knew he was gay LOL! )

3. When I was little I wanted to be: Alice in Wonderland, Catwoman, Lois Lane, and Ursa (kyptonian villian for Superman I and II)

4. I'm of: Spanish, Mexican, French, German, Swedish, and Lebanese descent

5. I used to be such a tomboy, I hated anything girly.

6. I have won lots of art contests, my favorite one was a Disney contest I entered when I was 11, the theme was to create your own fantasy creature. I created "The Butter-bird" it's a combination of a butterfly and a humming bird. I won third palce, and received a shirt with my drawing.

Tagged

~jdepp_84

~MakeupByMonet

~emily_3383

~ag10v

~makeupwhore54

~brewgrl


----------



## Dragonfly (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Darla - 6 facts aye...

I was born in a city that no longer exists - it was emalgamated into Toronto.

I graduated from college but I never found a job in that field.

I have a beautiful, lovable, great, terrific, perfect son - he is 15 and wants to be an engineer someday. I am very proud of him!

I have 16 plants - and no pets. They are my pets!

I volunteer at a hospital every week. I help out with clerical support.

I enjoy genealogy research and I have discovered long lost relatives born in Ireland, Scotland and England.

My spirituality lies in the Irish Celtic faith.

AngelaGM

Magosieene

Kathy

Aprill

Mrs Jones

Jacqueline


----------



## bCreative (May 26, 2008)

ok..well i didn't get a pm but i saw that dentaldee tagged me....so here is mine

1. I LOVE Michael Jackson!! Regardless of what he looks like or what other people say about him...I love him!! I don't know what it is about him but I do.

2. When it comes to food...I hate peanuts but love peanut butter, I don't like to eat oranges but love orange juice, and also I hate apples but love apple juice.

3. I'm addicted to ice cream! I have to have it at least everyday!

4. I don't like kids....

5. I dream of being rich and famous....more rich than fame, but I'll take both

6. Janet Jackson is my lesbian crush!!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 26, 2008)

Ok, my turn





1. I have 2 different coloured eyes, my left eye is completely blue, and my right eye is green with a patch of hazel in the bottom corner. I still find it amusing when I am having a conversation with someone and they will stop mid sentence, move closer and go, OMG your eyes are different colours!!! I then get a thousand questions asking why. I'm just lucky I guess, born that way





2. Two of my biggest pet hates are knuckle cracking and nail biting, both make me feel queasy when I see/hear it.

3. I went to college and high school at the same time. Did my HSC (yr 11 &amp; 12) in the day and went to evening classes at college in the evenings. I was able to finish my college course before my HSC so I was ready to go straight into work when I finished school. That was quite stressful, but sooo worth it!

4. I am left handed, I am the only left hander in my whole family.

5. I am a perfectionist, almost to the point of ridiculous sometimes, I am also VERY organised and can be a complete neat freak.

6. I'm a middle child, between my older brother and younger twin sisters.

I tagged:

Jobunny

Ticki

Retro-Violet

Saja

Maysie


----------



## katana (May 26, 2008)

Thank-you to DARLA G for tagging me!

I like reading everyones answers! Some are quite cute and funny!





Here goes....( In no order at all)

1) I adore animals! They are such a passion for me, and literally are my sanctuary.

2) I got my tongue pierced when I was 15 without my parents consent or knowledge. Then refused to take it out. (I was a very very rebellious teenager) I also did as I pleased.....which consisted of EVERYTHING I wasn't supposed to be doing.

3)I left home at 18 and have never been back since. I left without a job or money, but never went back to even ask for $10!

4)I love a nice bottle of wine.

5)I was raised on a farm. I bought my own horse and boarded others, to pay for my own feed. We had Chickens, Cows, cats, dogs, mice, bats, rabbits, fish, goats......it was a real live farm! ..............I'm a country girl at heart!

6)I'm actually very very shy in public. Extremely shy actually.....it affects all of my relationships and I lack friends because it.

I tag...

princessraini30

Tony(admin)

Marisol

amber_nation

Saja

jewele

msmack

*Ashleyhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/../members/ashley-38870.html*


----------



## Adrienne (May 27, 2008)

Oh my i can hardly think of anything anyone would really care to hear about lol!!

1.I grew up faster than i wished i had!! I left home when i was 16 and was married and had a baby by 17 but everything turned out good.

2.People say i look really young but are surprised by my maturity (maybe due to #1



)

3.I'm very eclectic and change regularly due to my mood (meaning the music i listen to, what i read, my overall personally: i love to dabble in everything and not let anything pass me by just because it's different)

4. I'm the middle child: two older sisters and two younger brothers.

5.I'm a huge fan of Ghost Hunters due in part to having personal experiences. Its always more fun to watch than to experience it firsthand.

6. I'm very shy but once you get to know me you'll quickly come to realize I'm very sarcastic lol.

I tag.....

Karren Hutton

Insensitive

saja

vanilla sky

usersassychick0

patticake


----------



## MACGin (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Darla_G! Ok here I go:

1. The only reason I was named with my first and middle names is because I was born in a catholic hospital and the nuns wouldn't allow my mother to take me home until I was named, so she named me after both my paternal and maternal grandmothers respectively. I do not think either name suits me so everyone calls me Gin or Ginny.

2. When I lived in New Orleans, I was contacted by a producer in Nashville. I went there and recorded a demo and was offerred a record deal *IF* I cut a country record. I'm a rocker so I turned it down. This was the second record deal I've been offerred.

3. When I was 21, I was offerred my first record deal, however, my attorney said the contract was written in such a way that I do all the work and and the label (that wasn't even obligated by the terms of the contract to promote me) would take 20% so I turned it down.

4. I worked for the White House for a few years under the current Administration.

5. Last year I toured with AFI and The Dropkick Murphys. I had the best time and would go back out on tour in a hot minute.

6. I am vegan and have been for 6 years.

TAG:

April

Marisol

KrIsTy





orangeeyecrayon

sephoras girl


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

Haha!! I got like 3 tags!!

Uhmm lemmie see here:

1. I am young (25) but I have 3 babies and I am a stay at home mom. The way I conduct business in here you would think that I am older.

2. I had a sad obsession with the show ER, I have been watching reruns on TNT for the past 5 years from 9am-11am religiously.

3. My mother is African American and my father is Native American and French

4. I love room temperature packets of mustard. If anyone has some that they would like to send me.....lmao

5. I love making new friends. The more the merrier!

6.Oh! Im also obsessed with the show COPS, lol

I will edit and find someone to tag later


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 27, 2008)

okay so i got the calling... and after a couple minutes figured out what it ment. any way

1. my middle name is hope, which also happened to be my grandmas first and middle name.

2. i have recently gotten into feng shui because i think it will help me reach my goals and be just more successful in general.

3. in real life i am rude and sarcastic... except when i first meet people. (not that i am mean just to be mean it is just my sense of humor) which is the total opositte of how i am on this forum.

4. I am in school for cosmotology, which is kind of ironic cause i hate doing my own hair and i hate doing my make up but in that field you gotta look nice everyday.

5. i love anything involving genetics, especialy talking about it. infact i love anything involving science so much so that i used to be part of an EMT squad at my old college.

6. when i was around 10 i set my kitchen on fire cause i was playing with the buttons on one of the ovens (that my parents thought no longer functioned and had been disconected) it was a small fire so no real damage. but i remember iw as scared of the dark at the time and the only way to get out of the room for me was to run through the dark dinning room and i refused to cause it was dark in there. and i blame my fear of the dark, and basements on a special i saw on jean benette ramsey.

any way, i kinda hope i get tagged again this was fun.

and i tag...

nursie

saja

makeupchick

daer0n

debraann

ricci


----------



## Anthea (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Lisa and Miss Pout






1) I am a single parent, my son lives with me which keeps me pretty busy running around.

2) I am extremly shy,quiet and reserved, this does effect my ability to make friends and keep them.

3) I work in a small family owned company on my own. I spend most of my days alone



I am on MUT often while at work.

4) I do enjoy older model motor cars and motorbikes and I enjoy cycling although my interest in them is not so much these days

5) I don't drink and I don't smoke, I don't even drink Tea or Coffee. I am sure some ppl find that strange. I do like my Coke or Pepsi however and drink more of that than I should.

6) I have been TG all my life and no one (even my parents) knew about me until 2004 except my Ex wife as I told her before we married in 87. I did not like to keep a big a secret as that from people you know and love. Anyway everyone knows about me now.

Tag:

LilDee

niksaki

Leza1121

puncturedskirt

ShizzNizzLe


----------



## La_Mari (May 27, 2008)

1. I'm kind of picky about what I eat. I don't eat meat, mostly because I can't get the picture of a pig or a cow out of my head. Which leads to...

2. I don't like bad smells, I can't stand smelly feet



and I don't like being around animals for that reason (like horses/cows). Otherwise they don't bother me.

3. My nose is kind of crooked cause my dad had his broken when he was little, I never noticed mine was until I was 16. I erase every picture that where you can tell even a little (to me anyway).

4. I don't like lying, it's uncomfortable when I kind of have to lie to the customers at work. I am really sarcastic, and lie when I am, but I always say the truth afterwards.

5. I don't like using a lot of facial movements, which ends up w/ people telling me to smile ALL the time. I like smiling, but both my parents had wrinkles at a younger age than I want... so far so good, and I blame their repeated facial expressions on it.

And when I'm alone, I feel like I'm frowning so I relax until I can't anymore. I'm weird.





6. I used to be EXTREMELY shy. And I would be made fun of for it or because no one even knew me throughout EVERY year of school. I'm not anymore, I know people will like me and I don't think I ever fake myself to be liked.

...edit later





I tagged quite a few people I think are interesting.

Jessiej78;

Sheikah;

shanelle;

modirty80;

macface ;

jacquelyna,

ShizzNizzLe,

stars go blue,

TOOFACED,

Wism


----------



## emily_3383 (May 27, 2008)

Ok, i keep getting tagged soooooo ill try and write something interesting. lol

1. I have a degree in Art History and Accounting and Im not using either. lol

2. Im desperately trying to get a new job.

3. Im obsessed with Ewan McGregor

4. I LOVE ranch flavored rice cakes. lol

5. When im not on MUT im on Youtube looking for makeup tutorials.

6. Im planning on going to anesthetic's school very soon.

randomly tagging

MACGin

MaddyBoo718

Manga_Moon

Mariascreek


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

Do we have to keep doing it even though we replied once already? LOL

i just ran out of ideas haha


----------



## MACGin (May 27, 2008)

I got tagged again so here are some more:

1. My mom died of a brand new cancer that was named after her when I was 15. When I turned 30 and 1 day, it was devistating to know that she has been out of my life longer than she was in it.

2. I moved out of my house at 16 and moved in with my boyfriend. I thought it was great at the time, in retrospect, no teenager should be living as an adult.

3. I LOVE clothes and shoes but HATE shopping, I'm tiny and can never find anything that fits...EVER.

4. I'm of scottish, irish, italian, cherokee and english decent.

5. I worked int he indian village at Jamestown Settlement

6. I was in a Junior Miss America Pagent when I was 10.

Tagging:

mac-whore

macface

cafe1414

cait


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (May 27, 2008)

Thanx for tagging me, Anthea





1. I'm 22 and can't drive yet. I'm sure I will, pretty soon.

2. I only eat thighs on chicken. I hate chicken breasts, it's too hard to chew.

3. I was a recording artist



I made a Christmas Album record when I was 14 with 3 other friends back in Indonesia. It sold pretty good, we got to perform in many Christmas events &amp; radios, but the group broke up 2 years after because 3 of us went abroad for college. It's still fun to watch the video clips &amp; listen to our songs, good ol times.

4. I speak 3 languages: Indonesian, English, and Japanese

5. I could sense ghost. One time I heard a roar near my bathroom back home (I thought I was crazy), and the day after I got sick, for at least 2 weeks, my neck was sore the whole time and I got fever for no reason.

Later I know from a 'Brother' in church, there were 20 spirits inside me: an old man midget hanging on my shoulder (thats why my neck was sore, I was carrying him, damnit), some invisible nails in my head, and a three head lions ... which must be what I've heard that night.

It's kinda creepy now that I think about it.

6. I love to drink my soda real fast 'til my eyes water. I'm weird.


----------



## ticki (May 27, 2008)

wow, sat down to watch some TV for a bit and I got tagged a couple times. i'm a boring guy, but here goes.

1. i was born in vietnam and my family fled the country on a little boat, so that makes me a boat person. we spent about a year as refugees in the philippines before my family got sponsored to come to the united states.

2. i have incredibly small feet for a guy. i blame it on my dad because he has small feet too. i can't believe they gave me girl feet genes. i can wear a 6.5 equivalent in women's shoes. as a matter of fact, i have to buy women's athletic shoes or i get blisters from my feet slip sloshing around in guy's shoes.





3. i prefer to have no ice in my drinks unless i'm using a straw. i HATE having to filter ice out of my mouth, and crushed ice is even more maddening.

4. the back of my head is flat as a pancake! if i tilt my head all the way forward, you set your drink on it and it won't fall off.



it also means that i usually have a problem with my hair sticking up in the back all the time.

5. blatantly poor grammar is a huge pet peeve of mine. also, it drives me crazy when i see people use homonyms interchangeably. i.e. you're and your, there and their, etc.

6. i freaking love chocolate and have, on occasion, been known to eat it as a primary meal.

let's see... tag!

Aquilah

Retro-Violet

MACGoddess

kdmakeuparts

pinksugar

Ashley


----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do we have to keep doing it even though we replied once already? LOLi just ran out of ideas haha

If you want... the point is to just keep going. I'm sure you got other things, woman. I'll help...
1. Nury is marrried to a lumberjack.


----------



## ticki (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you want... the point is to just keep going. I'm sure you got other things, woman. I'll help...
1. Nury is marrried to a lumberjack.

is he okay? does he sleep all night and work all day?


----------



## CellyCell (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is he okay? does he sleep all night and work all day? He's like Chuck Norris of lumberjacking. He doesn't sleep. He waits.Job is a 24/7 thing.


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 4. the back of my head is flat as a pancake! if i tilt my head all the way forward, you set your drink on it and it won't fall off.



it also means that i usually have a problem with my hair sticking up in the back all the time.
5. blatantly poor grammar is a huge pet peeve of mine. also, it drives me crazy when i see people use homonyms interchangeably. i.e. you're and your, there and their, etc.

LOL Ticki! #4 is too funny, and #5 that is one of my pet peeves as well, its like a kick in the liver to me





Anyways, im trying to think of some more here, lets see:

1.- I love the smell of Vicks Vaporub, it says on the label not to eat it but sometimes i feel like eating it cause i love the smell so much, so i do haha, sometimes i even crave for it.

2.-When i have a shower i HATE hairs sticking to my skin, i think its the grossest thing in the world, even though most of the times they are my hairs, it traumatizes me if i have more than one sticking either to my back or arms when im still wet.

3.-When i was three years old my mom was 5 months pregnant and she was having a miscarriage, my dad had to take her to the hospital where while having a sugery to get the baby out she clinically died for about 5 or 10 mins something like that, at 3 am. She had left us at the neighbours house for her to take care of us my brother and me, it was an old lady that was friends with us and whom she trusted, i woke up at the same time she had clinically died and i was screaming asking the lady to take me back to my house cause my mom was calling me, she took me over there to show me there was nobody home, i looked around the corner of the street and i saw my mom, waving at me and calling me, the thing is that it was 3 am and i could see light over on that side as if it was 9 am in the morning, it was really bright, i told her i could see my mom, that i wanted her to take me to her but she freaked out and took me back inside her house, next day my dad came to pick us up and took us to the hospital, when i saw my mom i went over and hugged her tight and i told her i had seen her the night before calling me, she just looked at my dad with this wtf look -she says-. Ill never forget that.

4.-I am overly scared to look at UFO's pictures when im on my own, i can't stand it and i start shaking and i always end up closing the pages and turning the tv on to forget.

5.-I am scared of heights, even if i am on a second floor i FREAK out if i look down right at the edge from a deck or whatever.


----------



## daer0n (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He's like Chuck Norris of lumberjacking. He doesn't sleep. He waits.Job is a 24/7 thing.

lmao Celly!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (May 27, 2008)

I got tagged by Aprill! Yay!

1. I am the youngest of 5 kids and have been on my own since I was 15.

2. I have mild OCD...I wash my hands 30 times a day, check locks three times, and anything that touches the floor becomes dirty.

3. I will eat anything with chocolate or cheese on it.

4. I went to school at University of Texas for Comp Sci, but didn't go back after my junior year because I got pregnant.

5. I am addicted to the internet.

6. I am addicted to bad reality TV...watching awful Denise Richards right now.





I tag

LilRayofSun

Killah Kitty

Beaglette

makeupbyathena

kittykupkake

rizzie_x3


----------



## MissElaine (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is he okay? does he sleep all night and work all day? HA HA HA HA HA HA! I have that as a ringtone on my phone...




Okay, I just saw that I was tagged and now I'll have to spend the next couple of hours thinking of things worth telling y'all! *sigh* I'm so boring!


----------



## pinksugar (May 27, 2008)

haha, I got tagged twice, only just noticed





here are my 6 things:

1. If I lived in mediaeval times I'd probably be the ugliest thing ever - I had orthodontic work when I was a teenager, my eyes have been lasered, and just think what my eyebrows would look like! EEK!

2. I am 1.5 assignments and a LOT of luck away from finishing my undergraduate degree. By tomorrow that will be 1 assignment and a lot of luck away, unless I don't finish my essay in time!

3. I'm right on the cusp of 2 starsigns: cancer and gemini, and I was born at 12 noon, which is the exact change over time! this means that I talk a lot but use this as a cover when I'm hurt or upset (thats right I have squishy crab insides



)

4. I hate sea food. Unless it's like, a fillet of fish that has had the bones removed and then has been fried in many layers of batter, I won't eat it. Especially hate how prawns stare up at you from the plate with their little sad eyes!

5. I can sleep anywhere. Buses, planes, trains and cars, in baths, on the floor, the sofa, I like to coil up into a ball and catch some z's!

6. I'm a secret fan of French and Asian arthouse films





I'm not sure who I want to tag yet so I'll edit this post later


----------



## MissElaine (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me, CellyCell! Let's see here...

1. I can do that triple wave clover thing with my tongue. I taught myself how after seeing it on TV when I was young.

2. When I was 10 years old I stopped breathing on three different occasions. Once in the middle of the street in New Orleans and then twice in my sleep. Each time my airway would completely close with no warning, I would freak out (I started hitting my parents in New Orleans so that they would see me. And when I was sleeping I sat straight up in bed and ran to my parents room) and then like it closed it would open up. As soon as I would gasp that first breath I would throw up. It was bizarre and they never found out what was causing it. I haven't had any breathing problems since then.

3. There are three different things that if you leave me alone with I will finish in one sitting. A bag of Life Savers Wint-o-greens. A bag of Brach's Butterscotch discs. And a box of fruit roll ups. I swear I can't help it.

4. When I'm watching really intense or scary movies I don't cover my eyes. Instead, I plug my ears with my fingers and hunch into a ball.

5. When I was in school I was involved with competitive speech, theater and most of all our media class where I was a news anchor and host. I could stand in front of the camera all day and speak, but take those cameras away and replace them with people? I turn to jelly. I am terrified of speaking in front of groups or even just to speak to people I don't know (i.e. people that are interviewing me, friends of friends, etc.) It scares the heck out of me and I honestly just got all nervous thinking about it. *sigh*

6. I suffer from PTSD. I could count on my hands how many people actually know that about me. I guess now I'll need more than my hands to count that number though...

Okay! That was fun! I'm sorry if I'm about to tag someone twice, but here we go!

I TAG:

*1. Wism*

2. jmgjmg623

3. i heart julie

4. Andi

5. debbiedeb77

6. Bec688


----------



## la_chinita (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 4.-I am overly scared to look at UFO's pictures when im on my own, i can't stand it and i start shaking and i always end up closing the pages and turning the tv on to forget.
Aww, you're adorable Nuri! I was going to post an alien picture just for you. j/k





1. I was born and raised in the Philippines, and my family migrated here when I was 14. I originally didn't want to come here, so I ran away. My friend was supposed to meet me, and I was supposed to stay over her house, but I kinda overslept, so instead of leaving at 2 am, I woke up at 3 am and she wasn't there waiting for me. I was too scared to be out by myself, so I took a cab to a child center, where abused kids go or something like that. The lady in there was super nice and had me sleep in one of the empty beds...then in the morning she asked where I was from blah blah blah...a couple hours later, my parents found me and a couple more hours later I was in a plane to the US!!! Now I don't think I want to live anywhere else...LOL.





2. Like I wrote in my profile page, tightlining gives me the creeps. The thing where you open your eyes really wide, and stick the eyeliner on eyelash part and line. So here's how I "tightline": I stick the eyeliner in the outer corner of my eye, close my whole eye, and line the bottom and top waterlines. Poked my eye a couple times, but I just can't bring myself to tightline with my eyes open.





3. I LOVE anything UFO-related!!! I love alien movies, like Signs, and even older alien movies like Fire in the Sky (if you haven't seen it, watch it!!!). I go to youtube just to look up new alien do***entaries, and I love teasing my bf...he cannot hear anything UFO at night, but he's the bravest during the day. LOL. I think it's adorable.

4. I sleep with the light on every night. Not a nighlight, not a lamp...the light...I love watching scary movies, but I have this overactive imagination that just won't stop. When I was little, I used to get this recurring nightmare about me in a stretcher being hurried over to the ER, and I look up and I see the nurse's face who was pushing the stretcher. She looked really intense and scary. I get the shivers everytime I remember it. I also can't watch scary movies by myself at night. Like, for example my bf and I watched The Ring and I just could not sleep in my room that night so I slept in my parent's room on the floor. Um...this was when I was 18.





5. I love mini blueberry muffins. But get me the regular-sized ones and I just cannot eat the pieces of blueberry in it, so I pick them off.

6. I breastfed from a woman who was not my mom. When I was born, my mom was in really bad shape because she was in labor for like 20 hours or something like that. The doctors and nurses tried to have her push and push, but I would come out and back in. Until the doctor said that if they don't get me out soon, I would die. They then had my dad sign papers for a caesarian birth, while my mom spoke to me in her belly, telling me to please come out. The doctors tried again after that, and out I came!!! She was so weak after that that they recommended for her not to breastfeed just yet. So I breastfed from a lady who also just had a baby that was in the same room as my mom. Apparently she was from the mountains or something, and to this day, my relatives tease me "mountain girl".

Who I tag:

Retro-Violet

tuna_fish

vanilla_sky

Ashley

Aquilah

Faith-Abigail


----------



## AprilRayne (May 27, 2008)

hmmm, let's see...

1. I come from a family of 10 and I am the sixth child. We are all incredibly close too.

2. I have traveled to 48 out of the 50 states and 5 countries.

3. I'm Mormon and very proud of it!! That also means that I don't drink, smoke, drink coffee or tea (so you're not alone Anthea LOL)

4. My mom was diagnosed with uterine cancer when I was 13 and given 6 weeks to live, but she beat it and has been cancer free ever since!

5. Sean Astin and Mackenzie Astin are my second cousins, although we've never met.

6. I am 28 years old, I have an almost 9 year old and a 9 month old baby and have been married twice.

Okay, I'll tag:

speedy

Faith-Abigail

jenfer

Gboo531

sali

Retro-Violet


----------



## tuna_fish (May 27, 2008)

I got tagged, too! Um...lets see...

1. I just got back from a three week trip to Amsterdam, Brugge, Rouen, Normandy, and Paris. I loved Brugge the best!

2. I got my first boyfriend at 21.

3. I'm at my highest weight and love myself more than ever.

4. I've had the same roommate at school for three years.

5. I had ice cream cake today at 11:00am.




(I turned 21 yesterday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

6. My dog is 7 years old and 90 pounds but he's still my puppy.

Oh...I tag:

Karren Hutton

femme_boy

Andreaa

Mrs Jones

Ricci

Andi


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2008)

ok i got pinged a couple of times so let me try some new ones


I love Cirque du Soleil, I have seen 4 shows live and have most of the available ones out on DVD. Just saw Kooza in Philly. Will hopefully do a review here shortly. If you've never heard of Cirque du Soleil its a circus yet a little more theme oriented and NO animals. Its mostly really great acrobatics, but all the performers have great costumes, makeup and all original music is played live!
I'm an engineer by training and love making computers do all kinds of stuff (too geeky?)
I like growing stuff and I hate Plaid
I like tinkering with my cars and learning how to do stuff
I appreciate creative people and love music (as i've mentioned) and art
my worst trait is i think i have ADD and i tend to jump from project to project (i am really working on this)
tagging:McRubel

-Liz-

Chocobon

MonnieJ

ColdDayinHell

Shelley


----------



## Ashley (May 27, 2008)

I got a couple of tags, but I was away from the computer, so sorry! Thanks for tagging me!

1. I am really scared of maggots. I don't see them in person, but I freak out when I see them on shows like CSI.

2. I get really uncomfortable when I see an unsmooth, porous textures. Kinda like on a sponge.

3. I don't know how to swim!

4. They only time I am okay with milk is in my cereal.

5. I am only 5'5", but I'm one the the tallest girls in my group of friends!

6. My current boyfriend was also my first boyfriend. We dated in middle school, again in high school, and then starting dating again the end of my first year of college! I like to joke around with him and tell him that I'm going to break up with him and date him again during law school.

I'm tagging:

niksaki

brewgrl

cheller

amber_nation

zoey

bella1342


----------



## brewgrl (May 27, 2008)

Ok! I've been tagged a few times- I need to figure out anything interesting that you all didnt know already-

I once had a job working security for concerts, but i wasnt big enough to actually do anything, so I got way getting paid to just watch concerts. oh- and at Lollapalooza one year, they let me wear a bathing suit because I was going to stand in the mist tent all day- yep... best summer college job EVER

I used to smoke, but honestly, I don't know why- I never really liked it, and I never really craved them, unless I was with other people who did, or I was drunk. I didn't even think it was cool.

I used to give out-of-town-guests tours of Haight-Ashbury, and for years, I pointed out the wrong house as being the house that the Grateful Dead lived.

I grew up in a bedroom where a HUGE jasmine bush trailed underneath the window. I looked up all my perfumes once, and realized that all the top notes are all jasmine.

I crave all day long to have someone scratch my head.

and LAST

I think water tastes best out of a hose when you are hot.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 27, 2008)

WOW!!cool I was tagged ok uhm............

1. im 22 with two kids under two Girl &amp; boy named Heaven &amp; Angel!!!!!!! drive me crazy but I couldn.t imagine lif without em!!!

2. Im mexican &amp; gabrielino Indian!!!!!!! dont speak spanish though!!!





3. Im a freelance Mu artist that wears so much MU She looks like a Manequin!!!!! no joke!!!! I love the fake look lol

4. I love love oldies music love freestyle , flash backs some rock, rap, everything But country!!!!

5. My boyfriend/baby daddy lol of 5 yrs is an idiot!!!!! a big one!!!!!!!!!!!!such a big idiot I want to be lesbian now lol.............That was a joke!!

6. But......If I was one lol I'd want her to look like Angelina jolie, Salma hayek Kim K, or gwen stefani .........lol

everyone I wouldve tagged already posted!!!

6.


----------



## cheller (May 27, 2008)

awwww! i got tagged! i feel loved. :] ive always felt ignored on here, it wasnt a big deal, i thought it was normal. but yeah. im happy about the taggage. hehe. ok. here we go.

1. i am a christian. unlike a lot of people that say that, i fight sin. i hate sin because i hate what God hates; plus sin separates people from God. &amp; i want to continue with my relationship with God &amp; i cant do that if we are separated. haha. :]

2. ive always done this since i was a toddler; i bounce in cars. like i rock back &amp; forth in the seat, hitting the back of the seat each time. it always relaxed me. now when i am in cars i have to be either moving my feet in a rhythm or bouncing. its a little freakishly embarrassing especially when i start bouncing when im not paying attention &amp; im in public transportation. i usually catch myself. but i dislike seeing little kids pick on this tiny little girl on a school bus that bounces just like i did...i bet she gets a lot of crap for being different. people just laugh at me now, like its a goodhearted laugh, not mean.

3. i dont know how some of you guys do it! i dont even know how some people that can settle with one career can do that. a lot of the people on here are dead set to be makeup artists...i had that dream months ago, but i got so worked up over it &amp; so obsessed that i burnt out of passion. i pretty much set myself up to crash because i became so freaking OBSESSED. even when i was a kid i would obsess over stuff &amp; make myself sick of it. but im a sophomore now &amp; i have to get started with planning out my future &amp; i have NO clue what im going to do! because every time im actually interested in something like for a career or something, i end up getting sick of it. its really depressing for me. i was in a career management class &amp; i had to keep changing what i wanted to do over the course of the class. idk. its just pretty difficult trying to even things out in my life.

4. i laugh at myself a whole lot. i think the oddest things are funny though. i could be sitting in a room all by myself just laughing my butt off, with no tv or anything. haha. &amp; people think that im just silly or hyper at school, but no im that way at home. &amp; people at home think that im just silly or hyper when they are around, but no im that way behind closed doors too.



i am constant. &amp; im really not that weird, haha. im just different &amp; i pity the fool that cant get crunk with being different. XD whatev. i bore myself. next answer.

5. i smush, mash, &amp; mix all my food together. well not ALL of my food. but have you ever eaten a BBQ sandwich w/o the BBQ? so its just bun, slaw, &amp; mild sauce..i LOVE it that way. when im eating cake &amp; icecream [idc how expensive the cake is or how rich] i smash the icecream &amp; cake together in a cold spongy mess. YUM.



i love it that way. i eat a lot of other weird food in weird ways that i didnt grow out of.

6. i have a language. its like baby-talk that my sister &amp; I made for our little chihuahua. but it quickly evolved into everyday conversation. like "cute widdle sting! [cute little thing]" or "OWWWW! My FINDER!!! [finger]". its annoying to other people but it makes them laugh. its pretty normal for us. but at least it makes us laugh too. :}

7. im more crunk than your grandpa on iceskates. X}

well that is all.

now let me pick some perty ladies to get taggedededededed.

1 _becca_

2 jmgjmg623

3 moccah

4 GillT

5 LivingDeadGirl

6 Baby V


----------



## GillT (May 27, 2008)

1. I'm Scottish, I was born in Germany and I sound English with an Australian twang.

2. There's a picture of me with a massively swollen, purple eye in a medical book somewhere. They don't know what caused the swollen eye (a few people in the area had it) and some years later, when the hospital was closed, my records were accidently destroyed. Suspicious, eh? Just joking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Juliana is my other first name or at least it should be considering how often I get called it. When I was a baby a lady told my mum that my name in German would probably be Juliana and it has stuck ever since.

4. I've been in a psychiatric ward and I owe my life to my medication.

5. I travelled a lot when I was younger and I've been to many different countries. I wish I could still travel now as I think I would appreciate it so much more than I did as a child.

6. I've always said that if someone built a time machine I'd volunteer to be the first guinea pig. I'd love to go back in time. I read lots on how people lived, especially in the Roman, Mediaeval and Tudor times and obsess over little details of what people wore etc. so I can imagine how I would have looked and lived. I suppose it's the little bit of my fantasy world left from when I was younger. I'd love to make an outfit and go to a convention or something but I don't have the skills and I'd probably scrutinise it constantly, wanting everything to be exactly as it would have been.

Bonus:

7. I'm a short-arse: 5'0".

Will edit later and make it more interesting.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 27, 2008)

1. I'm german, irish, polish &amp; scottish.

2. My mom and I were actually talking about this a while ago when she first had told me but when I was a toddler I had REALLY horrible breath and my mom kept taking me to the doctor and they said It was nothing but obviously my parents thought it WAS something so they took me to an ears, nose and throat doctor and it turns out that my adenoids were infected; filled with puss or something?. (I think she said adenoids) So i needed to get some antibiotics. haha GROSS!

3. I use to be VERY good at basketball (It was a plus too that I was tall) until I blew my knee out.

4. Some family usually call me stretch or vampyra. (Stretch because I'm tall; 6'0" and Vampyra because I'm pale with black hair.)

5. I've been doing websites since I was 13 &amp; learned HTML by that time. I've been making my own graphics &amp; animation since then too. I plan on going to school for Graphic &amp; Web Design, although I don't need to go to school since I already know what I need too, but unfortunately I need it on paper to actually do it for a job.

6. I'm the youngest of 6 kids.

(The people I would've tagged already posted..So do I still post names anyways? If so I'll edit this)


----------



## AngelaGM (May 27, 2008)

Carolyn,

Thanks so much for tagging me! I am so flattered! I will post a reply very soon!


----------



## Baby V (May 27, 2008)

First of, thank you cheller for the tagg!








So I've been tagged... here I go!

1)I'm 20 years old and I still suck my thumb...... *blushing*





2)I have a mole beside my butt crack.





3)I can't use any other shampoo that's not Head &amp; Shoulders or SunSilk because I get dandruff very easily.





4)I always crave for something salty when I eat something sweet or vice versa (vice versa=the other way around).





5)I feel like peeing every time I see water running, for example: when washing the dishes.





6)I don't understand the meaning of the word patience, to me that word doesn't exist because I don't have any, which sometimes is really bad.





So I tag:

-daer0n

-StereoXGirl

-la_chinita

-Trixie24

-Jooksta

-saratorres


----------



## Jooksta (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me Baby V! I first had to look up what this meant!



Now I am getting the gist of it, here I go:

1. 5 of the countries I have lived in starts with the letter S - South Korea, Spain, Scotland, Surinam and Singapore.

2. I must be one of the very few 34 year olds who still can't drive. I have an irrational fear of driving.

3. I have a BSc in pharmacology, MSc in Intellectual property Law, worked as an IP specialist and later as a patent agent. Now I am a stay at home mom with a sewing business. I am happier doing this than filing boring patent applications.

4. For a Virgo, I am really, really laid back and rather disorganised. I am very punctual tho.

5. The skills or talents I would most love to have (but don't) are: being able to sing and play a musical instrument- maybe the piano. I really lament the fact that I can't sing to save my life and have always envied those who can.

6. My husband is Irish and we have a cute little Irish-Korean daughter who is just like her daddy.

Now, I need to search some ladies to tag!


----------



## Andi (May 27, 2008)

1. I burnt the complete back of my right hand when I was 2, sitting on my momÂ´s lap while she was ironing sheets (my grandma has a hotel and there are these huge machines with hot barrel that irons and flattens the sheets and towels). The scar doesnÂ´t bother me cause well IÂ´ve had it since I was 2, but if there was an easy surgery to fix it IÂ´d do it. But thereÂ´s not.

HereÂ´s a pic, hopefully you wonÂ´t be grossed out. I frequently catch people staring at my hand lol






2. I have clinoteledactyly, which means the very end bone on both of my pinkie fingers curves towards the ring finger instead of going straight up like usual. People always asked me if I ever broke my pinkies, but nope. I was born like that, my mom has it too. Also a pic hehe






3. I am a very frequent eater. When I was a baby my mom had to breastfeed me every 2 hours, even at night. IÂ´d drink a tiny bit and then IÂ´d have enough, but soon after that IÂ´d be hungry again. (sorry mom, that must have been annoying!) IÂ´m still that way, give me 15min after a very big meal and IÂ´m ready to go again. Thank god I still stay skinny cause thatÂ´s a very bad eating habit

4. Whenever I see rap videos on MTV I wished I had that "typical black girlÂ´s ass". I am just obsessed with butts for some weird reason. Mine is big for my small size and I love it, but still...I wanna be the next J-Lo lol

5. My entire family on both sides is bilingual (German and Slovenian..weÂ´re part of a Southern Austrian minority that speaks both languages) but my brother and I are the only ones that can only speak German. My mom was too lazy to teach us when we were young, and to this day she regrets it cause IÂ´d love to be bilingual!!!


----------



## magosienne (May 27, 2008)

couldn't you have some skin transplant ? it's not gross, it's just there. but if it doesn't bother you, i guess that's what's important.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 27, 2008)

Thanks ticki, here it goes.......

1. I am an only child, and when I was little I used to blame everything on the dog, like I thought my Mom would believe that the dog opened the closet door, got into to hidden bags of halloween candy and ate some.

2. When I was a senior in high school I was a passenger in a car accident, (my friend hit a pole in a parking lot at like 20 miles an hour) my face went into the windshield and I had to have 70 stitches in my face. I was picking glass out of my face for months, and I still have scars.

3. I am the girl who used to say I would absolutely never have plastic surger of any kind, and now I want my boobs done!

4. I have a mole on the right side of my forehead and I love it. On my wedding day I asked the makeup artist not to cover it up.

5. All of my clothes in my closet have to face to the left. Sometimes my husband will hang something of his up and it is facing the wrong way. It drives me crazy.

6. I love being barefoot, I hate the winter because I have to wear shoes and socks. It drives my husband crazy that I will just go check the mail barefoot. He constantly wears socks!

Who's left to tag......

I will look around and edit if I find someone who hasn't had a change to do it yet!


----------



## amber_nation (May 27, 2008)

Was tagged a few times, but wasn't online too much yesterday.

1. My cat insists on having two litter boxes.

2. I didn't start drinking till I was in my late twenties. Not sure why I waited so long.

3. I can make an Origami crane.

4. Never used to use lip liner but now addicted to it, lips don't look finished without it.

5. been playing way too much nintendo wii lately.

6. and I usually have no idea when someone likes me, guess I'm totally oblivious like that.

I think everyone was tagged, but will see if I can find anyone.


----------



## purpleRain (May 27, 2008)

Very interesting to read all the facts!



Thanks

1. One of my embarrassing moments was when I was studying for medical analyst. I was really crazy about a guy ( I donâ€™t if that was mutual, too shy) and one day I was wearing a new shirt and I was sitting in the classroom and he ask me if I had a new shirtâ€¦.well â€˜yeahâ€™ I answered, happy that I talked to him. Then he told me that he noticed the price-tag hanging outside my shirt. I totally forgot thatâ€¦Walked around all day with my price-tagged-new shirt

2. For years I have been donating to WWF and WSPA (The World Society for the Protection of Animals) and I would love to work for those organizations. But I think I would be unable to do that because I would be too emotional. I could actually hurt/kill the people who abuse animals






3. I LOVE playing games. I love all sorts of games, monopoly, risk, scrabble, cards you name it. I am always up for a game. Also I love online shooting / war pc games






4. I have had a mental depression a few years ago. I also needed medicine to feel better. Almost 2 years I have done nothing

5. I love tropical and sea aquariums. I have had a tropical fishtank for years but it came to an end when all my gorgeous fish died because of a fatal disease. Next time I am planning to buy a bigger one, I am looking forward to that!






6. I donâ€™t like to be in the center of attention

I tagged - macface, michal cohen, emih19


----------



## AprilRayne (May 27, 2008)

Andi, you silly!! You are bilingual! You speak English and German!! LOL


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2008)

yeah we need to bug those that were tagged and didn't respond as well as find who wasn't tagged but should have been. we don't want anyone to feel left out.


----------



## McRubel (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Darla for tagging me!





Let's see.......

1) I just got engaged last week!

2) I have a car older than some of the people on this forum (a 1990 Corolla)!

3) I absolutely CAN'T STAND the songs "American Pie" and "Summer Breeze" and anything by Jim Croce. If I hear them, I literally get sick to my stomach. I think it's because my family would take these LONG car trips and I remember hearing those (my mom had them on a mix tape that she played over and over) and being car sick. No fun!

4) I eat cereal twice a day. Once for breakfast, and then once before I go to bed. I have to eat it or I can't fall asleep. I'm sure it's all psychological, but I've been doing it for years.

5) I have lived in Lexington, KY my entire life and I'm completely happy about that!

6) Halloween is my favorite holiday. I love watching silly horror movies and eating candy and carving pumpkins. I love the change of the leaves. It's great. I think Halloween should be twice a year.





Now I'll tag:

Judymomocoa

Makeupwhore54

IheartJulie

Saints

P.I.T.A.

Kee


----------



## moccah (May 27, 2008)

Cheller thanks for tagging me!



Kind off suprised since I have only like 10 posts on here..

6 facts...

1. I thought my dad was my biological dad for about 20 years, I found out he was my 'stephdad' about 4 months ago. So for 20 years I thought I had a hole other identity and now I'm kinda lost...

2. I want to become a (dont know the right word for it...) mouth hygienist for a long time but I was pretty embaressed to tell, because all of my friends think it is nothing for me....I have an obsession with teeth since I was 10

3. I have super big hair, except almost no one knows this because I blowdry it almost straight and when I fix my curls/waves I still make them less big than they are.

4. I'm allergic to oil on my face, if It gets on my face I will look like a teletubbie (tinky winkie) in 5 seconds purple with big A$$ bumps and flakes, super attractive





5. Deep inside I'm a dragqueen, My lashes are never big enough not even for normal every day life, natural lashes are strangers to me

6. I bought a dog from junkies on the street for 150,- euros and he's the best thing ever! He's so stupid and funny and makes the weirdest sounds Ive ever heard a dog make

edit: cant send pm until I have 50 posts....

will edit when I have and can send pm


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

I did mine, but I am going to tag some peeps that havent been tagged so no one gets left out


----------



## Jooksta (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your engagement!!!

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Darla for tagging me!



Let's see.......

1) I just got engaged last week!

2) I have a car older than some of the people on this forum (a 1990 Corolla)!

3) I absolutely CAN'T STAND the songs "American Pie" and "Summer Breeze" and anything by Jim Croce. If I hear them, I literally get sick to my stomach. I think it's because my family would take these LONG car trips and I remember hearing those (my mom had them on a mix tape that she played over and over) and being car sick. No fun!

4) I eat cereal twice a day. Once for breakfast, and then once before I go to bed. I have to eat it or I can't fall asleep. I'm sure it's all psychological, but I've been doing it for years.

5) I have lived in Lexington, KY my entire life and I'm completely happy about that!

6) Halloween is my favorite holiday. I love watching silly horror movies and eating candy and carving pumpkins. I love the change of the leaves. It's great. I think Halloween should be twice a year.





Now I'll tag:

Judymomocoa

Makeupwhore54

IheartJulie

Saints

P.I.T.A.

Kee


----------



## SqueeKee (May 27, 2008)

1) I just got back from NL after being there for 577 days. 8 months of which I spent virtually net-less or net-restricted. Bleh

2) My hubby and me just moved into our 4th apartment! I like this one best.

3) I like my internet friends more than most of my irl friends.

4) I don't like the taste of red meat, but I eat it anyway.

5) I'm a huge computer geek/gamer girl. I love Star Trek and Star Wars. I speak 1337 Speak in real life





Tagging (randomly, sorry if you've been tagged before)

ShalynGrant, SkepticalAngel, Smokey Eye, so_adorkable_


----------



## Stylish Daisy (May 27, 2008)

hey toofaced thanx for tagging me sweetie

well let's see hmmmm

1. I use the internet for more than 6 hours daily

2. I never owned any of MAC's eyeshadows

3. my sister always says that i look like tweety lol

4. I sleep at 5 AM

5. I'm going to be 22 years in 39 days lol

6. I'm the youngest in the family so I guess i'm a little spoiled hehe

that's it

i really don't know anyone here to tag =(


----------



## Smokey Eye (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me Kee. Hi guys! Here are my 7 facts (I know...I had to post an extra fact):

1) I love to travel &amp; my dream is to go around the world someday.

2) I'm a huge tennis fan. I've seen the Williams sisters, Pete Sampras, Anna Kournikova, Jennifer Capriati, &amp; Lindsay Devenport to name a few.

3) I LOVE mushrooms (the food, not the drug). I love it on pizza, in salads, fried w/ dip, marinated, etc.

4) I have 3 college degrees: An AA in Education, BA in Behvaioral Science, &amp; MA in Education w/ emphasis in Special Education. I plan to go back to school to earn my 2nd Masters degree in the field of speech-language pathology.

5) I've been dating my boyfriend for about 10 yrs...I know, long time!

6) I own my own home business selling all-natural supplements as well as completely all-natural mineral makeup.

7) I can't resist, I love to shop! I love the clothing, makeup, jewelry, handbags, sunglasses, shoes, &amp; of course the makeup!


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 27, 2008)

*Woooo Hooooo I've been tagged!!*

Hmmmmmm 6 interesting facts about me...let's see, where to begin

1.) One of my ancestors from my mom's side signed the declaration of independence, my mom's mom (who is now passed and I've never met...thank god!) had 2 candlesticks that belonged to George Washington that he gave to my ancestor, Edward Rutledge. They are now with one of my uncles.

2.) My mom and Goldie Hawn share the same great, great grandparents.

3.) I have no mom, and no grandparents. my mom passed away when I was 19 of cancer one month before my 20th B-day in 2000. My Grandpa (moms dad) passed away 6 months after my mom, and my moms mom didnt bother telling anyone till 2 years later. My grandma (dads mom) died of fibromialja in 2003. My grandpa on my dads side recently died last year in July of a broken heart. Then finally my moms mom died. Losing both my grandpas and my mom took one hell of a toll on me. I still have my days, but most of the time, I just remember theyre looking down on me, and I keep my head up and smile.

4.)I've known my current bf, Victor, for almost 9 1/2 years now, but only been together a little over 2 years. After my last relationship ended, he really helped me out. I told him I didn't want any kind of relationship whatsoever.Then he asked "what about me?" and I told him, I wasnt going to set myself up only to be disappointed later on because he never showed any kind of interest. He replied "I think you should go for it." The rest is history.

5.) I don't believe in God whatsoever. You have your beliefs, I have mine, let's just leave it at that.

6.) It takes me 2 1/2 hours to get to work..I live 26 miles away



To keep myself occupied, I use my waterbottle as a microphone and sing into it with the music loud. People stuck in traffic get a good laugh, and quite a show. One guy actually stopped next to me and told me that I just made his commute worth it and that it had made his morning. GO ME!!





I'm still kinda new to all this, and I have no idea who to tag, so give me a bit, and Ill be back with names =)


----------



## Ashley (May 27, 2008)

Don't worry if you don't really know people on this site...that's the point of the game! So you should feel free to tag people you don't know very well.


----------



## Shelley (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me Darla G.

1. I hate coffee. I have only drank one cup in 37 years.

2. I can be stubborn and slow to anger, but can become furiously mad (like a true Taurus, my astrological sign)

3. My ethnic heritage is English, Welsh, Metis (french canadian and native canadian/aboriginal) and Portuguese.

4. I have one older sibling (brother) who lives in another Province. We don't talk too often.

5. I love gardening and like to grow and plant tropical flowers. I have hibiscus, canna lilies, and plumeria. Some people can't believe they grow in Canada but with the hot humid summers where I live they thrive. Of course I have to move them inside mid autumn. It gives me a small piece of paradise in the summer.

6. I am partially deaf in my right middle ear due to a past head injury.

I am tagging:

andrrea

MissMissy

Carolyn

Humeira

Darla G


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 28, 2008)

I'm not really interesting, but I'll try. Thanks La_Mari!

1. Me and 5 of my friends all have matching flame tattoos on our left ankle.We got the idea from that movie foxfire like 7 or 8 years ago. We are dorks, but proud! Most of us have been friends for a long time now. It's like our little "crew". ( See pic in profile)

2. I am deathly afraid to drive.( someone mentioned that above too) I am 27 and no liscence. I really want to get it, but I have severe driving anxiety. I have drivin a bunch of times, but I feel like I am on the verge of tears whenever I am behind the wheel. Wierd......so if anyone has any tips to get over that let me know 

3. My dad is an incredible singer,( reggae, blues, etc) and was in a popular local band called Philly Gumbo in the 80's.He was also in a Doo wop group when he was 17 called the Uptites. The record is now being sold online for $100 in England. I, however, have not been passed down the singing gene. I have always wished that I could sing though.

4. I have complete OCD when it comes to my apartment being clean. It drives my man nuts because everything has to be immaculate. But seriously, dude doesn't put stuff back where it belongs and it drives ME nuts!

5. My friends and I were the Spice Girls in this little ghetto bar talent show. The prizes were bottles of booze. We were 18 years old and the bar served anyone who walked in. It smelled like tar. But we were a hit! Came in second place to some old drunk guy singing James Brown.

My only claim to fame.

6. My boyfriend and I are crazy when it comes to our cat. We talk to him like he is human, and he can't meow. He peeps! He actually peeps back at us when we talk to him.

--Sorry I don't know who to tag. I don't really know anyone yet--


----------



## stars go blue (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me!

I got the PM right before I left for work and I've been trying to come up with something interesting about me since then! Here goes...

1. I have a major sweet tooth and will binge on sugary stuff several times a month until I make myself sick.





2. I designed the tattoo my sister got on her back.

3. I love tea! Hot tea, cold tea, any kind of tea at all. And I'm lucky enough to live near the only tea plantation in the United States - which just happens to produce the best tea EVER!

4. I'm addicted to magazines. _Every_ time I go into a store I look at and buy magazines. Even if there's only one tiny little mention of something in there that I'm interested in... I buy it. Sad.





5. I commute 50 miles a day to work, one way. And I still get there faster than if I only worked 20 miles away.





6. In real life I'm not much of a romantic but put a romantic comedy in the DVD player... I'm hooked! I just can't help it!!





I'm not sure yet about this tagging stuff, but I'll find my 6 and PM them!


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

Wow, my facts are pretty lame compared to most. Haha.

Don't forget to post who you're tagging as well! If you don't know anyone, pick someone at random


----------



## sali (May 28, 2008)

Yay I was tagged!

1. I'm 22 years old and been married for 3 years.

2. I knew my basketball career was over when I ran the wrong way with the ball in front of the whole school in jr high. (Many people still remember



)

3. I got accepted into Julliard a couple of years ago for dance but then I hurt my knee and had to have surgery. My knee was never the same after that





4. When I was 10 or 11 me and my friend entered a Who could dance the tootsie roll the best contest and won





5. I love to change my hair color. I believe that one day it will all fall off from so many dye jobs.

6. I LOVE to embarrass my mother at the store it's so funny.

I'm tagging

beaglette

dancer01

citre

Mamabear

rawsushi

neonbright


----------



## neonbright (May 28, 2008)

1. I support the military, no matter what. They just do the job to do.

2. I love to travel all around the world, I have visited Panama, Belize, Jamaica, Honduras and several other countries.

3. I started wearing makeup again after a Mary Kay Party, and now I do makeup for weddings and hair shows.

4. I love to meet all people.

Not sure if I can tag them below but I will try.

This Is Mine

ticki

*WhitneyF*

xtiffanyx

I may have tagged.

*StereoXGirl*

*daer0n*

*Karren_Hutton*


----------



## Trixie24 (May 28, 2008)

So I guess I was tagged. This is new to me lol... I'm not sure what to say? 6 things huh?

1) I am 25 (as of today) and I live in Wisconsin... Yes I love cheese

2) I used to play violin (for almost 13 years) and would love to get back into it... I was able to perform at Carnegie Hall when I was 16 with my high school orchestra.

3) I LOVE riding (sportbikes) as of now I am just a passanger but hopefully next year I will get my own bike and my m-class license.... I also love riding fiddy's (little motorized bikes)

4) I burp really loud due to a few stomach disorders I have... It is scary loud and most people are in shock to hear something so loud come out of someone so small.

5) I am a crazy cat lady. I have 2 as of now but I used to have three. The funny thing is I was never too fond of cats (was a dog person all my life) and as of 2 years ago kitties have become my new found love.

6) I say random things, giggle at nothing, color in coloring books when the boredom is at it's highest, I watch Invader Zim (a cartoon), my favorite cartoon character is Kuromi (sanrio... Like hello kitty), and I sleep WAY too much!

I guess I will tag Killah Kitty (I'm new to this so bare with me people if she has already responded to this thread)


----------



## beaglette (May 28, 2008)

I didn't even know what "tagged" was. Ha!

1. I am a Christian and a member of the church of Christ.

2. Not a big secret because I have revealed it here before, but I used to weigh nearly 500 lbs. I now weigh 165 lbs.

3. I was once married to a guy who was married to someone else at the same time he was married to me. Of course I didn't know this and when I found out, I filed for divorce immediately. So, Allen is my third husband, but not really because the second guy certainly did not count. I was married to my first husband for 15 years but, our marriage got in the way of his dating.

4. I love, love, love, love, love all kinds of cereal. Since my gastric bypass surgery in 2000, however, I cannot tolerate hardly any milk so, alas, I cannot indulge my cereal love affair much at all












I miss it TERRIBLY!!!!!! When I do eat cereal, I prefer to use raw milk- non-pasteurized and non-homogenized- straight from the cow's udders!

5. I am the frugal Martha Stewart. Except I haven't served time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I consider bargain hunting an extreme sport and the only sport I love





6. I'm a strict mom but in a laid-back kind of way. When my kids are being rambunctious, I tell them "I am NOT going to the emergency room tonight! if you bust your head open, we're going upstairs and I'm going to sew it up on the sewing machine." I also tell them "if it's not on fire or bleeding, it can wait".

I am going to have to search for someone to tag and I'll come back and edit my post





Hugs,

Brandi


----------



## dancer01 (May 28, 2008)

1. I am very sarcastic ..and I think I'm kinda funny.

2. I'm 19 and I've never had a real job, or boyfriend. I also don't have my license. All that makes me think I'm a failure at life.

3. Every day I wish I was a celebrity so I could be a guest on the Ellen Degeneres show. KA KA KAAAA!

4. I've been told I look like the late singer Aaliyah, which is pretty cool cause she was gorgeous.

5. I absolutely haaate coffee. The smell is so gross, I don't know how people drink that stuff.

6. I always have to wear socks to sleep, unless it is really hot outside.

I dont think those were that interesting but whatev..I'm tagging...

KrIsTy





**ErinBear**

breathless

*Gigi*

Dodinette

Krystal


----------



## jenfer (May 28, 2008)

I got tagged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

+I can't really smell.

+I like to wrapped the cover of my book: to protect it and also people can't see what I am reading

+I have way too many blogs

+I like to steamed fish eyeball when I was a kid, it actually didn't taste like anything

+I can't swim

+I am a joy-seeking being

And I am not going to tag anyone


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 28, 2008)

Wow I come back to MUT and I got tagged twice! Thanks Trixie and Shyiskrazy!

I am not the most interesting person lol. Hmm.

1. Im an only child and its really lonely. I find countless things to do when Im bored and I have no one to go shopping with. Ive lived in Canada since I was 5 but I am all European, Greek and Italian.

2. I just got dumped out of my 2 and half years long relationship. Im feeling so lost





3. I love cats, they are so cute.

4. I had some serious drug problems, but Im not half as bad now, I still smoke a lot of cigarettes but I quit everything else all on my own which I am pretty proud of. Thanks to all that stuff I am 2 and half, almost 3 years behind in high school, its pretty sad, I still party a lot, but Im a lot smarter about it now. And I havent dropped out I will get my diploma when I am 20 I think.





5. I have really no girl friends in my life, I am so picky, and the few people I am friends with say I give off a first impression of stuck up and rude. Im really not like that lol but these immature girls these days drive me crazy, and I cant seem to find anyone who will keep up an intelligent intriguing conversation with me, its probably just where I am in life right now, but I dont think I need any more than a handful of friends anyways lol even if they are all guys...

6. Makeup is my biggest hobby, I love to have it, and put it on, and how it makes me feel. I really love art, all the arts, music, acting, dancing, visual. But I myself am very clumsy and talentless. When I put on my makeup I feel like I actually know what I am doing for once (I am pretty directionless right now lol) and I actually feel like Im doing something well.

I guess Im just a moody picky person that likes to party. Im going to add one more lol...

7. I like to be alone! I know that probably sounds lame as can be, and Ive never met anyone else that likes this. I like to shop alone, and go walk at the park alone, apparently this is very weird. But I really think alot and I enjoy having my own time.


----------



## so_adorkable_ (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me Kee!

So here are mine.

1. I will NOT watch movies with Kevin Costner (though I have seen one), I'd rather not do it. This is because when I was young some relatives used to tease me that my mom would marry him and I'd actually start to cry and get really upset, 19 years old now and still don't like him =P

2. Since I was small (and some relatives, etc think this is gross) I liked to drink the stuff in the pickle jars (I guess the vinegar?) and I'd put ketchup on bread, like you would with Butter, and I'd eat it.

3. I have a half brother I've never met

4. I love to play trivia (about movies, tv, anything)

5. I first dyed my hair back in like grade 7, I dyed it pink, since then I've dyed it so many time I probably cant remember all of them

6. I love tv and movies, some of my favourite shows include, Supernatural, Ghost Whisperer, Buffy and Carnivale (hoping to go to fan expo this year =D)

hmm i tag.. (and i hope they reply/weren't tagged before)

sprouthead

LivingDeadGirl

lipsandbullets

charmander

teachmehow

ticklishlpgrl


----------



## jessiej78 (May 28, 2008)

La Mari tagged me (thanks,



) so now that I know what that means, lol, here goes-

1) I am ADDICTED to beef jerky. The black pepper kind that comes in the bag. I could eat a bag or two a day for the rest of my life and probabely never get sick of it.

2) I LOVE to target shoot and have always wanted to take up archery as well. I may even brave hunting with my hubby. You would never guess I am this "outdoorsy" if you were to meet me.

3) Ever since I can remember, I have had dreams where I "know" I am dreaming, in the dream. Does that make sense?? LOL. In these dreams, I would say to people "I'm just dreaming right now." At times I have even woke mysel up, by laying down and "sleeping" in my dream. Yes, I am strange!!!

4) I have green eyes the color of olives. Sometime they look so dark people think they're brown, but they're not.

5) I was born and raised in Wisconsin, and YES, I sound like a Yooper, or someone from Fargo, or....fill in the blank. And yes, people make fun of me for it, hahahhahahha. Especially people from the South. Heck, I even make fun of myself.

6) I am the least competitve person you will ever meet. Some people tell me I'm intimidating and I can't figure out why, 'cause I'm just about the most down to earth and friendly person you'll ever meet. I really dont take myself very seriously and can laugh at just about anything. There are only about 2 people who "get" my sense of humor, one being my husband..

OK, so, here are the ones I'm tagging...

Lia

Ricci

amber nation

sprouthead

TylerD

iheartjulie


----------



## TylerD (May 28, 2008)

Im not it but I dont care, I dont think anybody knows me anymore ive been gone to long cries




Anyways im not a noob haha just been poor and had no computer for a while or internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But that changed..

Anywhooobies 6 facts..

1.) I work at a casino (BOOOHYA) I used to be a personal trainer (well was training for it) but not no more

2.) I live with my girlfriend now (scarry thing she is only 15) long story lol

3.) Ummmmm.... I like kraft Dinner.

4.) I kicked a 40 yard field goal once



I know I rock.

5.) Im wearing blue boxers right now.

6.) I like Alan Jackson

Holy hell I just realised Jessie tagged me thats crazy



Well thank you I appreciate that Now I dont feel so random


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (May 28, 2008)

I feel lovededed!





Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2. I cannot sleep with my feet/toes exposed, I think this stems from my mom saying that ''monsters are going to grab your feet while your sleeping'', when I was little. 
I'm the exact same way! But not because of my mother. My cousins always told us of "La Mano Pachona". I think in English it's The Spiney Hand. I also have to cover my ears with my covers (cause one time my brother had a little centipede looking bug go in his ear). So when I'm hot, Only my ears and feet are covered. Weird sight.

I'm extremely introverted and go months (one time almost a full year) without talking to any of my friends and keep to myself (No I'm not depressed or don't care about my friends. I care but I'm weird like that)

I get treated like the baby of the family even though I am 4 years older than my brother (and he acts like a big brother too)

A week before my period, I always get really strong random cravings. So strange that people often think I'm pregnant. I hate to think what my cravings will be when I AM pregnant.

I am a compulsive thief. I steal little things and trinkets (from stores-not people), then regret it and throw it away. It's so bad that sometimes I forget I have something in my hand and walk right out! I'm working on it though and I haven't taken anything in 2 months.

I'm obsessed with Yoshi! I have about 10 random official Nintendo Yoshi's, Yoshi slippers,Yoshi necklace, Yoshi cell phone charm, and a clay Yoshi with a cap and gown my mother made me for my graduation. It's adorable by the way! My friends nicknamed me Yoshi because of that and I'm gonna get 2 fairly large angel Yoshies tattooed on my chest. Also, I sleep with one every single night.





I had to add this one because it's funny and most of my friends didn't notice it until I told them about it: I have a mustache tattooed on my finger.





My brother and I got it done to kinda bond since we both love body mods and are so stupid together. I know they're crooked and shitty (done by a friend of his that was practicing) but we still love them and don't regret it at all. We even act like we have split personalities when we "have them on" ha ha!

Um......I don't know anyone to tag


----------



## jessiej78 (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not it but I dont care, I dont think anybody knows me anymore ive been gone to long cries



Anyways im not a noob haha just been poor and had no computer for a while or internet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But that changed.. 
Anywhooobies 6 facts..

1.) I work at a casino (BOOOHYA) I used to be a personal trainer (well was training for it) but not no more

2.) I live with my girlfriend now (scarry thing she is only 15) long story lol

3.) Ummmmm.... I like kraft Dinner.

4.) I kicked a 40 yard field goal once



I know I rock.

5.) Im wearing blue boxers right now.

6.) I like Alan Jackson

Holy hell I just realised Jessie tagged me thats crazy



Well thank you I appreciate that Now I dont feel so random





I remember just about everyone, lol. I think you were posting at the same time I was tagging you, hehe.


----------



## brewgrl (May 28, 2008)

Quote:
My brother and I got it done to kinda bond since we both love body mods and are so stupid together. I know they're crooked and shitty (done by a friend of his that was practicing) but we still love them and don't regret it at all. We even act like we have split personalities when we "have them on" ha ha! that is seriously the cutest thing ever


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 28, 2008)

Well, I got tagged a few more time, so I felt kind of compelled to post some more interesting facts.





1. I have been making my own money since I was 8, I use to make customized jewelry. I even wanted to become a jewelry desiger. But that changed when I started taking art classes, and discovered my love of drawing fashion sketches.

2. I hate taking pictures more than anything in the world. I never take pictures, I can't remember the last time I've taken one. I always have to be the person behind the camera. I'm really trying to get over my fear.

3. If I were to go back in time I would choose the 1970's it's a decade I should have been part of. I love everything about that particular decade... I don't know why LOL!

4. When I was little, I was really scared of Maleficent, she still kinda creeps me out.





5. I collect: Star Wars Memorabilia, Disneyland Tickets, Movies Tickets, and all of my birthday cards.

6. I'm a quick-witted smart ass. LOL!

I don't want to limit my tags to only 6 people, I'm going to tage as many as I can.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 28, 2008)

I just have to say, this is so much fun! I love learning about all of you! Everyone is so interesting!


----------



## Andi (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif couldn't you have some skin transplant ? it's not gross, it's just there. but if it doesn't bother you, i guess that's what's important. I went to a plastic surgeon once (a couple of years ago though) and he said skin transplants wonÂ´t work in my case. He suggested another technique (too difficult to explain in english lol) and even with that it would take more than one surgery to fix the scar. And it would never be near as normal looking as my other hand. Plus, IÂ´m right handed, so IÂ´d have to keep my hand still after every surgery so the new skin can heal


----------



## so_adorkable_ (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dancer01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 2. I'm 19 and I've never had a real job, or boyfriend. I also don't have my license. All that makes me think I'm a failure at life.

5. I absolutely haaate coffee. The smell is so gross, I don't know how people drink that stuff.

Im also 19 without my license, Ive had few boyfriends, and a job but Im not sure it was that much of a real one, I just stood there most of the day and made and rarely sold smoothies and coffeesand like you, I dislike coffee, while making it I used to HATE the smell and my boss wanted me to try them all in case customers asked about them, ick, never did that


----------



## Andi (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just have to say, this is so much fun! I love learning about all of you! Everyone is so interesting! ITA. This is starting to become my favorite thread ever


----------



## so_adorkable_ (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow I come back to MUT and I got tagged twice! Thanks Trixie and Shyiskrazy!
I am not the most interesting person lol. Hmm.

1. Im an only child and its really lonely. I find countless things to do when Im bored and I have no one to go shopping with. Ive lived in Canada since I was 5 but I am all European, Greek and Italian.

2. I just got dumped out of my 2 and half years long relationship. Im feeling so lost





3. I love cats, they are so cute.

4. I had some serious drug problems, but Im not half as bad now, I still smoke a lot of cigarettes but I quit everything else all on my own which I am pretty proud of. Thanks to all that stuff I am 2 and half, almost 3 years behind in high school, its pretty sad, I still party a lot, but Im a lot smarter about it now. And I havent dropped out I will get my diploma when I am 20 I think.





5. I have really no girl friends in my life, I am so picky, and the few people I am friends with say I give off a first impression of stuck up and rude. Im really not like that lol but these immature girls these days drive me crazy, and I cant seem to find anyone who will keep up an intelligent intriguing conversation with me, its probably just where I am in life right now, but I dont think I need any more than a handful of friends anyways lol even if they are all guys...

6. Makeup is my biggest hobby, I love to have it, and put it on, and how it makes me feel. I really love art, all the arts, music, acting, dancing, visual. But I myself am very clumsy and talentless. When I put on my makeup I feel like I actually know what I am doing for once (I am pretty directionless right now lol) and I actually feel like Im doing something well.

I guess Im just a moody picky person that likes to party. Im going to add one more lol...

7. I like to be alone! I know that probably sounds lame as can be, and Ive never met anyone else that likes this. I like to shop alone, and go walk at the park alone, apparently this is very weird. But I really think alot and I enjoy having my own time.

Cats are cute!As for number 4, even if you are behind at school at least you are still there and trying to get a diploma and not goofing off/loafting completely and you quit doing drugs like you said, so good for you!

And I never had many girlfriends or friends really, and it doesn't matter much to me and i dont feel I need many friends either

I like to be alone too, I mean i have a sister so when Im home Im usually around her if i want to be, but my boyfriend doesnt like it, I think, cause a lot of times I like staying home and being alone and I dont think he gets it


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ITA. This is starting to become my favorite thread ever LOL! Smae here!


----------



## La_Mari (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow I come back to MUT and I got tagged twice! Thanks Trixie and Shyiskrazy! I was going to tag you too, but I thought I had seen you tagged already.

You're welcome MoDirty! I see your posts all the time, thought we should know you better


----------



## macface (May 28, 2008)

1. My name is Cynthia but everybody in my family calls me Cindy.When I was born hey were going to name me Amanda. When I was toddler I almost Overdose with aspirin and drown in the tub.

2.I have two sisters I'm the middle child the black sheep when I was younger.Nobody in my family knows that I have singing talent.

3. I attended one of the ghetto High school in Los Angeles I look like a white girl I was told a million times.I was popular and hated in high school.

4.I would never have a favorite food I drink soda with waffles in the morrning.5

5. My lesbian crush is kim kardashian and Dita von tesse. I would dumped my boyfriend in a minute.

6.I have ugly toes but I only get my toes done in the summer I'm weird like that.

7. I have been told I look like Angelina jolie and Amanda Bynes.


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2008)

I got tagged again thanks Jessie!

1.my lovely male cat bravo .. knows english

(I taught him.. he knows about 2o words) I talk to him ,he also will bring me back the toys mouses I throw for him, like a dog would,, He is always by my side ,, always following me

2.I usally know what a persons going to say to me before they say it ,, (prety cool!)

3.Moved out when I was 16 got pregnant when I was 18 , have three boys 19,17 &amp; 14... a single Mom

Did it all on my own, Now my two oldest work (roofing &amp; construction)

I did well!

4.I am hard of hearing ,&amp; I have a slight speech impediment Most people I first meet think Im french

5.I havent watched TV most of my life .. read novels til I discovered the internet (GOD BLESS THEE NET!)

6.Im considered a really cool sexy Mom " says my kids friends lmao!


----------



## iheartjulie (May 28, 2008)

Thanks to MissElaine, McRubel, jessiej78 and jacquelyna for tagging me!

Been away from the computer for a couple days so didn't get this till tonight.

Still a noob and yet feel so loved!

I'll save myself the 24 facts and just go with the original 6! Lol.

Here goes...

1. I met my boyfriend on MySpace! I know right...

After 20 years I got my first boyfriend and I just happened to meet him on myspace. I don't know which is more embarrassing, twenty years of singledom or a myspace bf. But I love him and I wouldn't change anything about how we met! Although we do tell random people that we met at Walgreens the day after Halloween, both there to buy discounted candy! The first one gets more raised eyebrows!

1.5. First kiss at 19!

2. I'm scared of elevators.

But I never tell anyone that I'm with about my fear of elevators. I just hold my breath and try not to cry while we ride in complete silence...

3. When I was 15 I talked my older brother into letting me drive his car around on Thanksgiving morning. He agreed to have me drive him to a family friend's Thanksgiving Brunch...Well, I crashed into a bush because I was trying to avoid a mailbox. We're taking this to our grave from our parents!

4. Jack Johnson's wife was my Geometry teacher in high school!

5. I used to have a labret piercing. I got it...almost cried when the needle went through...kept it in for about a week and had to go see the parents so I took it out and that night I couldn't put the ring back in and so I just left it and now there's no hole! Pretty lame...Didn't get my ears pierced till I was 18 and that was only because I was a bridesmaid and the bride insisted we all wear earrings. There are no holes in my ears now either! Lol.

6. I had a fashion class with Lauren Conrad and Heidi Montage at the Academy of Art University in San Francisco! Shhhh.....

How do I tag? What A noob I know...Do I just pm them? Lol.


----------



## speedy (May 28, 2008)

WooHoo, I've been tagged, thanks AprilRayne!

Okay, 6 things about me.

1. I met my fiance at my martial arts club, and the first thing I noticed about him was his chest. For a few months he was known amongst my friends as 'the guy with the great chest'.

2. I have 3 tattoo's.

3. I work for a government department as a fraud investigator.

4. My favorite animal is the Shar Pei dog (they're the wrinkly ones).

5. I was raised in a very strict, religious family. I'm not part of the religion now.

6. Bizarrely, after I started seeing my fiance, I discovered that he was raised the same religion as me. We knew each other for 2 years before we started dating, but never knew that about each other.

I'll edit my post to tag people, gotta go pick up my fiance.

Okay, I tag:

ColdDayInHell

Niksaki

S.Lisa Smith

Melissa86

Stars go blue

LolaB


----------



## Gleam84 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me Ricci





1) I moved 18 times in 23 years and have studied in 8 different schools during my life.

2) I dream of moving overseas after graduating college.

3) When I was a kid I was scared of dogs any size. I would also be really scared of those car washes where you drive the car in and stay inside while it's being washed. My parents say I was so hysterical about water flooding inside.

4) I spent a year in the US as an aupair. My host family was Indian and they taught me to like REALLY spicy food.

5) I'm left-handed, but I think I can call myself two-handed since I write with my left hand and pretty much everything else I do with my right hand.

6) I'm a really messy person. I hate cleaning, but I like spending time on organizing my closet.

I tag:

Insensitive

KellyB

Sheikah

citre

Trisha

yupyupme


----------



## magneticheart (May 28, 2008)

Yey! I got tagged!





Okay erm....interesting things about me lol

1. I've broke about 11 bones in my entire body. I'm very accidet prone and I have been since I was a kid.

2. I'm scared of birds. Silly I know but I just hate them they creep me out so much. I'm also scared of hospitals which isn't great as I always have to go to them when I break a bone lol I don't know what it is about them but the thought of them just gives me goosebumps.

3. I've learned from experience that kid's can be cruel 'cos I didn't have the greatest experience of school. Me and my friends used to get called Goths when we clearly weren't. I got used to it. They only pick on people who are slightly different and I got the oppertunity a few times to join theire 'clique' but I refused to be the same. Lol, I'm always the rebel haha

4. I'm actually quite shy. I'm quite an awkward person and I tend to be really quiet and then ramble on when I meet new people. A lot of people think I'm outgoing but really I'm not.

5. I'm in college right now where I'm studying Art &amp; Graphic Design along with Media Studies. I'm actually quite enjoying it which I so wouldn't have thought I would be saying a month ago because I was going through a rough time with exams and coursework and things but now I've got the hang of organising what I need to do I feel a lot calmer and I'm having a good time. It's not all roses and rainbows though. It's a lot harder than I thought it would be but nowhere near as awful as school was





6. I love watching Paranormal TV shows. I kinda believe in ghosts but I need a bit more proof before I'll become a ghost hunter. I like being scared which is why I watch the shows and why I watch scary movies.

I just about managed 6 lol

I'm just gunna go off now and tag a bunch of people instead of writing them down.


----------



## yupyupme (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for Kirsi tagging me and bringing me back to makeuptalk where I have not been recently.



I am not sure what to write though..





1. I guess I am the only person here from Estonia. I may be wrong but it seems so.





2. I am afraid of snakes although I have seen them only about twice in my life

3. I am moving to Italy next year

4. People always think I am about 4-5 years younger

5. Usually when watching movie I end up not seeing the end

6. I can cry without reason and laugh without reason


----------



## michal_cohen (May 28, 2008)

ill try

6 facts about me mmmm lets see:

1. i moved to live with my bf and at the beging i was so lost so i called texi to take me home almost everyday

2.i can cry almost from every lil thing it can be happy or sad

the last time i cried was last night me and my bf are 6 month together and he brought me flowers

3.i spend lots of time at facebook so much that ppl from usa ask me anout applications

4.im here every 2 days and reading whats new cus i love you so much

5.eveyday that im returning from work the first thing that i do is to get into msn and to talk with my bf altho i see him later at home

6.lately i love to bake and to cook but nothing fancy ....yet

that all

ill tagged ppl later i need to run to work


----------



## stars go blue (May 28, 2008)

I was tagged again, so I thought I'd give this another go (that's ok, right?)...

1. I've never had a broken bone (knock on wood!).

2. I've never met most of my family on my dad's side.

3. In 1993 I toured Europe with a high school band group. I think about that trip every day.

4. I seem to waste A LOT of time at work!






5. I like who I am, but I often wish I looked like my sister.

6. I haven't dated anyone since 2001!

Boy, reading back over these... I sure didn't get any more interesting since the fist 6 facts about me!


----------



## andrrea (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for tagging me Shelley!!! This was a fun read. Here goes:

1. When I eat none of my food can touch each other. I should invest in TV dinner style plates. This is the complete opposite of my younger sister who mixes and mashes hers.

2. I am the eldest of three; I have a younger sister (14 months) and younger brother (7 years).

3. I am pretty shy and somewhat awkward although most people would say that I am outgoing. I like to have "alone time" but I often feel lonely.

4. I obsess over those "foot in mouth" moments I have. I can't stop thinking about stupid stuff I've said for years.

5. I daydream alot. I have a hard time falling asleep, so to try and help myself drift off, I make up stories in my mind.

6. I am of Greek descent. My parents emigrated to Canada in the late sixties (dad) and late seventies (mom). All of their siblings still live there. We were all born here, but I love Greece and visit every other year.

I tag:

krazykid90

Sephoras girl

Thais

Sophia

Katana


----------



## Karren (May 28, 2008)

Well I've been tagged numerous times so here's some more:

7) I graduated 4th in my class in college.

8) I'm the oldest of 3 siblings

9) Everyone in my family (mom, dad, brother and sister) has the middle initial J

10) I was name after my Dad's cousin that was killed in WW II... Yeah Lisa... Another Zarren!! Hahaha

11) I hate spiders...

12) There were only 4 people in my graduating class in college...





I tag:

-liz-

Linda Marie Daniels

Kookie-for-COCO

Lia

Marisol


----------



## *Gigi* (May 28, 2008)

OK, I have been tagged twice, so I suppose I will participate!





1- I was born and raised in SE Alabama, and everwhere I have lived in my 27 years on this earth is within 15 miles of my childhood home. I can't bear to leave this po' ass state!

2- I hate pork chops. I love the way they smell, but the texture of the meat makes me want to gag.

3- I have an abnormal amount of white blood cells, my count is very high, and unless the blood I donate is filtered, the white cells can turn on the recipents cells and cause them to die. Weird, huh? I guess that explains why I am immune to Pink eye, the virus strep, posion ivy and oak. Those are the only things so far I have been exposed to and have clinically shown immunity to, who knows what else. I have also never had the flu. (knock on wood!)

4- I love to play Bingo. I go pretty much every wed and thurs night. I play at the VFW on wed and the Shriners on thurs, both non profit organizations where all money goes to help soldiers and their families (VFW) or Shriners hospitals, which are childrens hosptials where sick children can recieve free medical care.

5- I am deathly afraid of clowns and birds, both childhood fears that were ingrained a long time ago thanks to the Stephen King book "IT" and my grandmother owning chicken houses.

6- I have an obsession with the color green.

I have no idea who hasn't posted, since there are like 100 pages, so I am going to tag people at random!




I am coning for ya!


----------



## Humeira (May 28, 2008)

thanks for Tagging me ...its toooo early its (7:57 am)for me to think right now I will post some interesting facts ...later

Humeira

Originally Posted by *Shelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for tagging me Darla G.
1. I hate coffee. I have only drank one cup in 37 years.

2. I can be stubborn and slow to anger, but can become furiously mad (like a true Taurus, my astrological sign)

3. My ethnic heritage is English, Welsh, Metis (french canadian and native canadian/aboriginal) and Portuguese.

4. I have one older sibling (brother) who lives in another Province. We don't talk too often.

5. I love gardening and like to grow and plant tropical flowers. I have hibiscus, canna lilies, and plumeria. Some people can't believe they grow in Canada but with the hot humid summers where I live they thrive. Of course I have to move them inside mid autumn. It gives me a small piece of paradise in the summer.

6. I am partially deaf in my right middle ear due to a past head injury.

I am tagging:

andrrea

MissMissy

Carolyn

Humeira

Darla G


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 28, 2008)

Need to finishThanks for tagging me.

1. I love flamingos-will wear anything with a flamingo on it.

Thanks for tagging me.

1. I love flamingos-will wear anything with a flamingo on it. 2. I am technically challenged-even have trouble with remote controls-computers-OMG! 3. I am an insomniac 4. I am a neat freak-hate footprints on carpet-must be vacuumed 5.I wear seasonal jewelry like snowflakes for winter, flamingos for summer, leaves for fall etc. 6 I am always and forever dieting. TAG;

Sorry, told you I was challenged. I am tagging: Cute Blondie57, MacMeGorgeous, sampy99, Stylish Daisy, and andrrea.


----------



## internetchick (May 28, 2008)

I was tagged! Let's see ...

1. I spent three quarters in college training and learning about welding. Decided it wasn't for me, but it was fun. Plasma cutters rock!

2. I have spent most of my life in Washington. I lived in North Carolina for about a year and a half while my husband was stationed at Ft. Bragg.

3. I had all of my kids without medication. My last kid was a planned home birth with a midwife.

4. I was a nerd in high school

5. I am a poor sport. If I am winning at Monopoly, you can bet I will say "In your face!" I have yet to perfect an in your face dance.

6. I recently signed up to volunteer with my local Humane Society. I am all done with my required orientation classes, and my first shift is June 7th.


----------



## LilDee (May 28, 2008)

Thank you MissPout, Darla and Anthea for tagging me! Sorry I couldn't reply till now!

hmm.. 6 facts.. I'm not that interesting.. lol, but i'll try..

1. I'm half Dutch and half Surinamese (which is in South America, by Brazil and Venezuela)

2. I own a lingerie boutique, and am constantly looking for cute bras in sizes like 30G, 32E, 36HH, etc.. all the way upto K-cup





3. I'm quite obsessed with the color pink!!

I bought a pink laptop with matching mouse and case for the store..

I painted the store pink, and would love to have the jeep pained pink.. but my man won't allow it, lol

I was do for a new cellphone, and was going to wait for the Iphone to come to Canada, but then my current service came out with the pink blackberry pearl





4. I've been belly dancing for a year.. and am now performing with a Kelowna troupe





5. I'm super girly! Love anything cute, lacey, blingy and ofcourse summer dresses!! We moved our store to a new location last summer and I stood there drywalling and drilling the change rooms... In a DRESS AND HEELS!! I didn't think too much of it.. but other people thought it was odd.. haha

At least i was comfy





6. People say they usually see me all happy and smiling.. but little do they know.. about my roadrage





It seriously pisses me off when people are taking their sweet time, going slower than everybody else in the passing lane.. why do they feel the need to drive there! lol The right lane is meant for them!

Also when people can't merge.. they'll just come to a complete stop to get in... or people will just drive super close not to let anyone in.. In Holland the term for merging is "zippering" lets all do that! lol

Yeah.. I used to drive for Napa Autoparts



.. enough said





I'm not sure who to tag yet.. because i haven't read all the entries yet to find out who hasen't.. but i'll come back to tag in a bit





Edit: finally had a chance to tag:

Usersassychick0

MissElaine

Benebaby

Beyonce Welch

Jennifer


----------



## -Liz- (May 28, 2008)

ooooh okay, so i've been double tagged lol by Darla and Karren my two favorite girls





This is an AWSOME thread!!

1. i need to rub my feet on my bed to fall asleep, ive been doing it since i was little and i just found out a few months ago that my bro does it too.

2. My boyfriend and i were best friends for three years before we started dating, We say we've been dating for two years and married for 5.

3. I think i have a mild case of OCD, i need to do things twice( like minor, so if i touch something with one finger i feel uneven if i don touch it with the other)

4. I am the BIGGEST baby EVER. Anything scares me, even the thought of being scared scares me but i LOVE reading ghost stories (but i pay for it later)

5. I rarely laugh the same way but i laugh alot so it's not uncommon to hear me say "ew that was an ugly laugh this time"

6. I'm a jack of all trades but i hope to be master of some instead of none. I'm a makeupartist, a cook, a singer and a wanna be sex therapist, i also am in sociology hoping to get a major in PR

eh im not that interesting lol

i tag:

Miss Pout

KristyTX

PinkRibbons

Kookie-for-coco

Nick006


----------



## cheller (May 28, 2008)

well *gigi* got me while she was tagging in the dark. :] ok, 6 differents facts....here we go...

1. well a lot of the pride in my life goes to me being the aunt of 4. :] no kids myself...only 15. but those kids really make me want to have some of my own someday. add me on myspace to see pics of them. myspace.com/cheller_chambers they are so loving. plus while my oldest sister can go into labor at any minute i am her emergency babysitter. i will have those kids for like 24+ hours. so any minute im ready to be driven away to a house with a bunch of toddlers.



happy thought.

2. well, lately ive been being called the B word. if a girl says it i dont care, but if a guy does. it makes me so mad. not for what they called me but how they treat women in general. im getting over a pure hatred for men right now. im easing into being ok with them. ive been hurt too many times for me to trust them like i did. but i am certainly not a B, &amp; you can ask most of the people that know me that i am one of the kindest people they know. i just dont take anyone's crap &amp; they call me names for it. just because i stand up for myself.

3. during the summers i usually spend a lot of the time on myspace....like HOURS, sometimes even all day. its really sad actually. &amp; im only talking to like 5 people all day long. hahaha. but thats how boring my house it. i dont really like tv, nothing good on &amp; most of it is morally wrong.

4. i live in a very small town next to a small town, so when i do get business for doing makeovers for prom or whatever else, i get like $20 per face. but im ok with it. only because im living off that 20. hahah.

5. today, i think im going to try eyebrows like jeffree star. haha.

6. at longest, by the time i graduate, i will have half of my hair white &amp; half black. cruela deville, doll! it will be awesome. the side with the bangs will be white.

choosing at random.


----------



## Adrienne (May 28, 2008)

Okay, tagged again and didn't even know it lol:

1.Even though I'll be 21 in a couple months, I'm still super scared of the dark. I get completely paranoid and feel like someone is watching me. I'm one of those ppl that jump in the bed after cutting off the light lol

2.I've been driving since i was 15 but still only have a permit.

3.I'm mexican and spanish is my first language, but i've been told that i don't have an accent. If anything people usually mistake me for Indian (american) or asian.

4.For some odd reason, I've taken a liking to Marilyn Manson lately. I used to hate him but now he seems hot in a weird sorta way.

5.I can't stand to eat with anyone. I hate the sounds people make when they chew; IT DRIVES ME NUTS. I literally gives me the creeps, i don't know how dentist love their professions.

6.I didn't start using a purse til a year ago, i'm that tomboyish.

I tag:

jakk-attakk

Saints

jennycateyez

Thais

FabulousCE


----------



## katana (May 28, 2008)

Well I got tagged again so here's a few more things about me.....

1)I'm a very outdoorsie/nature loving girl. I LOVE motorcross and quads, I can spend hours at the sand dunes and pits ripping it up!

2)I'm the oldest child of 6

3)I'm a deep thinker. I like to observe and analysis everything. My thoughts scare me sometimes, and I sometimes wish I couldn't feel or think. (Strange I know)

4)I've had an eating disorder for the past 10 years. It has caused me a lot of health problems...

5)I LOVE Coffee! I'm a total caffeine addict!!

I've already tagged quite a few people.


----------



## Darla (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 6)I LOVE Coffee! I'm a total caffeine addict!!



let me forward this virtual coffee then. click here


----------



## purpleRain (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE this topic, it's also funny to read things you recognize about yourself...

I have been tagged a few times so here I go again





1. I'm a deep thinker. I like to observe and analysis everything. My thoughts scare me sometimes, and I sometimes wish I couldn't feel or think _(I stole this from Katana because itâ€™s exactly what I am)_

2. You will never see me wearing something thatâ€™s yellow. I donâ€™t like it at all.

3. I love motorcycles and the men who drive it, itâ€™s so sexy and I canâ€™t take my eyes off it if I see one passing by. I would like to get a motorcycle license myself one day

4. I canâ€™t stand snoring. It drives me insane. Once on a campingsite at night, I threw a rock on a tent so that the man would wake up and stop snoring. I got back in my tent silently and zzzzzzz



. No one knew it was me and nobody got hurt of course.

5. I would never fall in love with a man smaller then me. (I think)

6. I have too many toothbrushes. I always end up having at least 3 brushes. I have an electric one, a normal one and a soft one for sensitive teeth

I will tag some more people


----------



## glamadelic (May 28, 2008)

I was tagged so here's mine. I get to bore you all with my boring life now. =P

1. I've been engaged for 2 years now! And I'm ready to finally get married lol.

2. I turned 18, got engaged, and my Grandfather died all on the same day. I was happy, happier, and then depressed. It sucked. So bad.

3. I actuallly met my fiance Brad back in 5th grade. He was a dork then.. who would have guessed we woulda ended up married?!

4. My family can be crazy. 'Nuff said.

5. I am obsessed with Pina Coladas! If I ever find something pina colada scented or flavored, you better believe Imma snatch it up. I love sno cones and smoothies... but I've never tried a REAL pina colada with alcohol. I bet you can't guess what my first drink will be when I turn 21.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

6. I've never dated a guy who was older then me. EVAR. Every guy I know is younger than me! And thats weird, considering all my friends in school were guys!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 28, 2008)

Well I finally got tagged by someone. Thanks Jacquelyna.

So here's my 6 interesting facts about me.

1. Whenever I go to eat something my nose gets plugged up. I'm fine before I eat but that first bite plugs my nose up. Not sure what it is tho.

2. Right before I go to bed I check my alarm on my phone about 2-3x just to make sure its set even though I know it is but I still have to check it.

3. I was born on my grandmas birthday and my mom told me that if she were still alive when I was born she would have bought me anything I wanted for the first 5 years.

4. My mom had the only girl(me) between my aunt and her.

5. Ive been working since I was 15 and I'm now 21.

6. I'm the shortest one in my family.

Now I'm off to tag to some people. Hopefully I don't tag the same people that's already been tagged.


----------



## katana (May 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif let me forward this virtual coffee then. click here Very Cute Darla! Thank you hun!


----------



## Gboo531 (May 28, 2008)

oh good lord I was tagged back on page 2.....my bad!

1) I have had the chicken pox twice. the first time left no scars, the second left almost/over 40. the odd part is the bump out instead of puckering in. most are on my torso so it makes bikinis odd....john and I Have yet to play connect the dots!

2)I have a deep seated and very intense, very real fear of zombies. absolutely 100% NOT JOKING. I see them sometimes pressed against windows. Its the most awful thing, I sometimes have to check the entire house before going to bed and I carry a 6 inch blady around with me.....mildly illegal.. John bought me Zombie survival guide for my Bday. the house WILL be renovated. =)

3) umm...I am a video/card/tabletop Gamer. From zelda to Magic:The Gathering to Dungeons and Dragons and all that in between....I spend money. and my bf loves me all the more for it. =)

4) I am a bookworm. as a child I didn't get grounded, I had my books taken away. (thats bass-ackwards isn't it?) I was obsessed.

5) The dungeoness crab was gods gift to seafood lovers. In my Opinion, it is tastiest when the pot is dropped, left for 5 days, pulled, emptied, the brabs are killed then steamed, and eaten 3 hours after leaving the water. best way to do it. God crab is good.....I miss alaska....

6) umm...My deepest darkest secret. I have an OTP ("One True Pair" its a majorly geeky term for someones favorite character pairing) in the Harry Potter universe. I even read fanfiction written about them. who is it you ask? Snape and hermione.....Mock away. =)

I will tag via email...off I go


----------



## xtiffanyx (May 28, 2008)

Well, I'm really not interesting, but here goes...

1.) I lived in the Philippines for a few years when I was little, and I picked up on the dialect rather quickly.

2.) I am in love w/ Bollywood movies. I saw Dilwale Dulhania Le Jayenge on TCM and I've been hooked since then.

3.) I have a 1 year old sister and everyone thinks she's my kid. That's understandable since I'm 21, but why would people I see all the time think she's mine if I never appeared to be pregnant?

4.) I'm paranoid about the door being locked at night...I sometimes get out of bed a couple times to check it even though I live in a very quiet town with less than 3000 people.

5.) I love classical music, read books about the composers, etc. Now my 13 year old brother knows how old Chopin was when he died, etc. etc.





6.) I'm tall enough at 5'8", but I just don't feel put together unless I'm wearing heels. I'm sure I look like an idiot running around Walmart in high heels, but at least I feel like I look good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ................................................


----------



## sprouthead (May 28, 2008)

I was tagged twice! Thanks a lot- I'm brandy-new here but everyone seems so nice. It's been fun to read through this thread!

So, 6 things about me.... let's see...

1. I have a bone disorder where my bones break easy- austio genesis imperfecta- it's what the bad guy had in Unbreakable. That means I'm evil!

2. I have a one year old son who was born 12 weeks early and in the hospital for 8 weeks. He's doing good now and he's the best thing in my life!

3. I'm deathly afraid of the song "Freeze Frame" by the J Geils Band. I'm actually getting hot and anxious just thinking about it now.. Onto something new!

4. I collect flat tourist pennies- the ones that you put through a machine and it flattens the penny and puts a design on it. I'm not sure how many I have- not that many because I haven't been to too many places.

5. I'm Mexican and Irish but I only look Irish. People don't believe that I'm Mexican.

6. My favorite soda is Moxie. A lot of people are disgusted by that. I think they're crazy..

So since I can't PM anyone because I don't have enough posts, I guess I'm done..


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 28, 2008)

*Well where do I begin ? Here goes !




*

*1. I was married at 21 even thought I new that I was a lesbian &amp; had an affair with a female college professor before I was married. I always make passes at girls who were glasses.*

*2. I was lesbian sex free from 1972 until 1982, when I started visiting lesbian clubs. But I was never more that 48 hours away from having sex.*

*3. I taught at an all girls Catholic High School for over 20 years. I also taught in the Chicago Public Schools. I was very happy when the madatory no meat on Friday rule was lifted. I love to eat &amp; eat ! veggies &amp; salads lol!*

*4. I have always been unconventional. I was very much a flirt with the boys while in Grammar School thru College. I married my HS sweetheart, we divorced in 1988. My sexuality was the cause. I love to dress up &amp; attract attention, from the boys too ! OMG - Did I say that ?*

*5. I was nearly suspened in Grammar School ( Catholic ) because of the way that I dressed, which was considered too sexy and too old for my actual age at the time ( 12 ). We did not wear uniforms.I wish pantyhose was around then.I love the feel !*

*6. I was celibate from 2002 until late 2007. No joke, but I eat way too much &amp; my weight ballooned. It is now back in the ( mid ) 120's !*

*I would prefer not to tag anyone - but I may reconsider !









*


----------



## TracySchapes (May 29, 2008)

I was a lounge musician
I have a scar between my eyes from a Bassoon whisper key. Due to helping a girl in 7th grade pull her bassoon apart.
Though you can't tell from my portrait picture, I'm balding
I'm going to the Southern Comfort Conference in Atlanta this fall
I haven't been outside cross dressed for over 29 years (I don't count Halloween). I plan on going out this Friday for the first time.
I'm addicted to "Hot or Not " (strictly for market research mind you) Here is my current picture today:





The background is a digital background. There was no Photoshop otherwise.

I'm going to tag:

luxotika

ColdDayInHell

Marisol

Jennifer

speedy

Edit: Opps I can't PM these folks yet, they'll have to come and find out for themselves!


----------



## CandyApple (May 29, 2008)

Five facts about me......

1) I speak a little French

2)I'm Greek/Italian

3) I would like to go to school to study Fashion, and I'm saving up,hopefully I won't change my mind, cause I'm pretty indecisive when it comes to choosing a program

4)I usually get along better with guys than girls. It's hard to come buy loyal girl friends for me.

5)I love to travel, I never get sick of visiting New York city!!

6)I'm an extremely sensitive person.

I tag...brewgrl, Stereoxgirl, sephorasgirl, WhitneyF, Marisol


----------



## akathegnat (May 29, 2008)

This a a great idea! I love it. Thanks for tagging me Jacquelyna. Please forgive me if these are kind of boring. Trust me though, I loved reading through the rest of your, even those of you that thought yours were boring.

1. I'm 31 and have never had the chicken pox, but have been exposed to them many times.

2. I met my husband through AOL instant messanger. We were together 5 years before we got married, been married 6 years as of last sunday.

3. I've had real Paranormal Invesigators in my home. They spent two different nights here. WOW. We had video cameras in all rooms and moniters and all the stuff you see on the shows. They caught some really cool stuff on tape and film.

4. I have alot of animals,mainly rescue. We get everyone's rejects or cast offs. They don't want to take care of them so we somehow end up with them. The few exotics my husband has brought home from work(He works for a company called Critter Control). When I say alot...2 chihuahas, 9 cats(only 3 live indoors), a squirrel, 2 prairie dogs, a racoon, 12 chickens, a rabbit, a guinea pig, 150 gallon salt water fish tank, a cockatoo(bird), 2 quakers(birds), 2 sun conors(birds), 2 green cheek conors(birds), 1 african grey(birds), 1 military macaw(bird), 5 love birds(birds), 1 ring neck parakeet(bird), 15 regular parakeets(birds), 15 cockatiels(birds), 2 red rump parakeets(birds), 2 peacocks and 6 red ear slider turtles and 1 yellow belly cooter water turtle. Oh yeah can't forget the 6 foot iguana...all have names except some of the chickens and the water turtles. Man you would think I lived at the Playboy mansion or something.

5. I got married in Hawaii. I only invited a few family members on each side. I didn't want gifts from random people so everyone else thinks we ran off and eloped. I think that part is cool, yeah strange I know.

6. I put a man in jail for masturbating in public. I had to go to court and tell a jury what masturbating was and if my huband knew what it was. I just went to court on this last week. He did this in front of children. I took pictures. He was found guilty. YEAH. We don't need that kind of man running around.

I'm Tagging-Sorry for only hunting down 5 random people

Amber_Nation

tuna_fish

jmgjmg623

musicNmakeup

kdmakeuparts


----------



## KatJ (May 29, 2008)

I didnt get any pms, so I only now realized that I've been tagged, here goes:

1. My first love died just short of his 19th birthday (I was 18). It caused me to start living with my current motto "no time for regrets."

2. I apparently have some type of skin pigment problem because on my left arm there is a straight line down my arm that separates my tan and natural skin color. It looks ridiculous, my husband told me this weekend it looks like I have a bad spray on tan.

3. My little girl is the light of my life, and she thinks she's my age. At any given time you can find her talking on her princess phone, trying to get into my makeup, or walking around in my shoes.

4. I've been in El Paso for 2 months and I've only made like 3 friends. I'm not hard to get along with, I think people are just a little taken aback by my pink hair.

5. I'm PREGNANT! I only found out Saturday, and when I woke up Sunday morning my husband had already picked out baby names.

6. I'm extremely accident prone. I've broken 3 bones &amp; chipped one. when I was 8 I spilled boiling water on my right arm, at 16 I spilled hot grease on my right hand. I've had countless sprains and one strain. And back in February I dislocated my right ring finger, that still gives me trouble since I never went to the dr.


----------



## Lia (May 29, 2008)

I don't wanna be tagged anymore... 3 people already called me. I'm really boing:

1- I'm very intelligent - i'm gonna graduate from med school next year, when i'm 21.

2- My balance is awful - i'm always tripping.

3- My first kiss was last year.

4- I'm really shy, but i can manage to get things done the way i want if i put some effort





5- I can knit and crochet, and i'm learning how to sew.

6- I'm really patient, even when driving;


----------



## linda_marie_606 (May 29, 2008)

It's difficult to think of 6 interesting things about me, but here goes:

1. I was a distance runner in high school and college. Although I was only fair, I was fortunate enough to compete against and get badly defeated by some of the finest runners in the United States. And when I say competed against, I mean that we started the race at the same time, but I tended to finish quite a bit later than the winners did.

2. I wrote my first computer program in 1967. It was in Fortran and figured out how to divvy up coconuts among monkeys on a desert island.

3. During my senior year in college, I lived about 300 yards from the beach. Unfortunately, it was in a suburb north of Chicago so the beach never got very warm. We did take an annual swim in January. There may have been alcohol involved.

4, The second night Star Wars was out (aka Part IV A New Hope, but it was just called Star Wars then), my date and I went to see it before attending a party. As we left the theater, I told my date that I could see that movie again. She agreed. We went back and saw the movie again. We got to the party at about 12:30 am. We eventually got married.

5. I know all the words to the Love Boat theme.

6. The first high heels I ever wore were my mother's brown patent leather slingbacks. I thought I looked so cute.

I can't PM anyone yet (except Karren) so I can't tag someone else.


----------



## Killah Kitty (May 29, 2008)

This thread is fun to thread



Im glad I got to be a part of it!


----------



## Darla (May 29, 2008)

Good to See you Tracy! I will take care of the PMing for you.

I got tagged again so i will do one more. last one

I'll base this on questions I've gotten from people here on MuT


_What is your favorite type of makeup?_ I absolutely love the taste of lipstick, well i should say certain lipsticks because i don't like these fruity tasting ones. Mind you I don't eat them you just get a nice taste and a great texture with a good lipstick. _What have you learned about makeup_? - Don't buy crappy makeup, know when to toss it, and good application is everything, i love my brushes.
_How often do you get to dress?_ Only about 14 times a year or so. _Do your kids know?_ Ive never really told them although I think they might suspect. I don't wish to complicate their lives, they are young teens and thats hard enough.
_Does your wife do your makeup for you?_ Not anymore, she doesn't wear a lot herself and that doesn't help me out too much! I need more, but need to make it look like I'm not wearing too much. It is fun buying makeup though.
_What are the biggest things you've learned since joining MuT?_ There a lots of real fine people here &amp; a lot of real interesting people. and everyone gets along better than i ever would have imagined. (certainly better than i ever got along with my own sister) _What is your favorite Forum at MuT?_ The Adult Forum is a lot of fun, many interesting people hang out there.
Besides engineering I was almost a Psych minor (needed one more class). I met a lot of crazy Psych students.
Besides all my hobbies and everything, i support Habitat for Humanity, and in the past I have been part of the Volunteers for Medical Engineering to help people with disabilities.
thanks everyone you have provided great fun especially in this thread.


----------



## McRubel (May 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I met a lot of crazy Psych students hahaha! My first degree was in psych. and I worked with them at a psych hospital. It's true. There are a lot of weird ppl in that area!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley (May 29, 2008)

I was tagged by Darla G again.



Thanks!

1. I hated math in Junior High and High School. Even though I had good math grades, I found math to be absolutely boring and still do. :/

2. I cracked the same bone in my right wrist twice in the exact same spot.

3. I have good intuition and can usually 'read' people before they talk or within the few first words.

4. I am not fond of judgemental people.

5. I have my black belt in taekwondo.*



*

6. I love snorkeling and wished I lived near an ocean.

I'm tagging..

Aquilah

Tony

bella1342

P.I.T.A.

MissPout


----------



## P.I.T.A (May 29, 2008)

*Tagged again by Shelley. THANKS!!



*

Ok, so another 6 random facts about me...

1.) My desk at work is sickly organized and color coded.

2.) My car hasn't been clean (on the outside) in about 4 months

3.) I love cupcakes because they're portable.

4.) I have a fascination with dinosaurs...especially Raptors

5.) I am a Disneyland fanatic. I would go every weekend if I could afford it. The first time I ever went was in June of '05...I've been 4 times since.

6.) I can't burp. I make wierd noises in my throat, but that's about it.

I'll tag: Ally27

Stars Go Blue

Shelley S.

Smokey Eye

Concupiscentia


----------



## ArcEnCiel (May 29, 2008)

1. I am tri-lingual - English, Spanish, French

2. Peanut butter, chocolate, bread and cinnamon buns, not together and not necessarily in that order, are my absolute favorite things to eat in this world.

3. I wont eat anything that is more than 2 days old.

4. I spent $2,000.00 a month for the past 6 months on clothes, sneakers and shoes for myself. My family practically had to have an intervention for me to make me stop. I haven't bought a thing in 2 weeks. Wish me luck.

5. My favorite animal is the wolf.

6. My boyfriend is 15 years older than me and I LOVE it!


----------



## Wism (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Mari and Ms Elaine....I was tagged twice so I'll include a couple extras

Heres somethings about me...though I would say I'm very boring...

1. I'm a total nerd, love to read, so much that I have to watch everything with close caption...It annoys the crap out of everyone..heehee...

2. You would never guess Im Mexican by looking/speaking to me or that I can imitate a cuban, british, agentinian, chinese, spaniard, valley girl, gansta girl accent...just for fun...

3. I'm very very spritual, and have a bunch of inspirational quotes/posters on my room, along with a huge collection of books on finding deeper meaning in life/ happiness/ purpose and though I dont consider myself a budhist, I find the concepts beautiful..I'm always looking for things to enrich/inspire me, become a better person.

4. I would love to join the PeaceCorps and WILL just as soon as I become a citizen! (Im just a resident at the time) been lazy bout it.

5. I am a huge animal lover, I considered becoming a vet but then realized I didnt have the courage to put an animal to sleep, even if it was for its own sake. (I know, I'm such a wuss. I've owned an iguana, goat, numerous cats and dogs (still do) bunnies, guinea pigs, birds, hamsters, chickens and ducks...I'm thinking I'll get a horse next...ha!

6. I've taken kung fu, hapkido and Tae Kwon Do, I guess you can say I'm somewhat of a feminst... yet I was a tomboy until high School.

7. Im a complete mess....notorious for never being punctual and my room is an interesting display...all kinds of things fly around when I'm getting ready..

8. I can play the saxophone and some piano (not mozart status) heehee

9. I love to sing in the shower and while driving..anything, any style and language, I've been told I can sing...but I definitely dont have the guts!...and so I only do it under cover...haha!

10. I love love love Italian food, right next to my beloved Tamales...hey I'm Mexican!

11. I love, love, love children and plan on adopting some day... just because I dont know if I'd ever feel prepared to make the choice to bring someone into existance.

Hope I didnt bore!


----------



## nosepickle (May 30, 2008)

I don't know anybody to tag, but I've been tagged so here I go.





1. I have a brand new house with brand new everything. That includes furniture, dishes, lamps, electronics and appliances, etc. And more to buy. I don't really like it though, because shopping is starting to get really tiring (Do you know how hard it is to find a cute white dresser that fits in a closet?!?!) and I'd prefer to have all my stuff back from before the fire, even if it wasn't the most high quality stuff, it was still ours.

2. I can't stand the dark. I have a horribly unflattering fluorescent bulb in my room but it makes everything all bright and I like it. The rest of the house is usually DARRRRRK because my parents like "ambiance lighting." Psh.

3. I have a 4.04 GPA. (Because of two advanced placement classes.)

4. I hate underwear that hits right at the place where your leg meets your crotch... You know, the bikini line-ish kind of area? I love boyshorts and boxers, and my favorite undies are pink boyshorts with lace on the top and a little bow.





5. I only get about 6 hours of sleep on the weeknights, so sometimes I come home from school and just pass out on my bed for a few hours. Nothing's better than a good nap!

6. I think the best way to understand Shakespeare is to be in a Shakespeare play. I was in A Midsummer Night's Dream this year at my high school, and I played Titania, and it was a huge learning expierience. I understood practically every single word that anybody said in that play. After hearing it so many times, it all eventually comes to you and you're like "oh, that makes sense!"


----------



## MissPout (May 30, 2008)

I got tagged again



Thanks Shelley

1. I have a best friend since almost 8 years, i know him from a chat. We never met because he's living in Nevada, i can't visit him and he can't visit me because his wife don't like me. She dont know that we are still friends.

2. I am an USA Addict. I don't know why but i love love love this country so much. My two best friend's are americans and i would buy anything from there or anything with the flag on it. A lot of people don't like me because i love the USA.

3. I was a Gothic Girl for 5-6 years. I had to change my life because i got strong depressions. Now i am obsessed with the color pink! Everything have to be pink. Even my cellphone and my digicam are pink





4. I a mix of Lorelai Gilmore, Rory Gilmore and Sookie, If anyone know the Gilmore Girls.

5. I love cute socks

6. I have a cellphone, 4 messengers ( icq, aim, yahoo, msn ), a lot of email adresses but i never get any calls or messages, no instant messages and only spam mails.

I tag:

Faith-Abigail

Kookie-for-coco

KristieTX

tuna_fish

mrs.jones1217

Leony


----------



## Leony (May 30, 2008)

Wow, this is really a great thread to get to know each other.

Thanks for the tag MissPout!

Ok, 6 facts about me:


I have 2 brothers and I'm the oldest.
I was a teen model in my younger age.
I called my grandmother "mother" because I lived with her for 13 years right after I was born and then lived with my real mother for 7 years.
I love reading and doing Photography and I own my own library and small photo studio at home.
I've purchased 7 website domains for the last 7 years.
I love seafood and ANYthing about the sea/ocean




I tag:

Aquilah

Marisol

Polona

Sophia

ShizzNizzLe

simisimi100


----------



## simisimi100 (May 30, 2008)

OMG!!!

SORRY for Im not really know what is "tagged".. but I saw this theard, so I'v been thinking that I need to tell 6 things about me and I will very glad to that:

1. as you all know I addicted to MMU. in a super crazy way.. and I love that.

my sisters (I have 2 younger than me) think that I'v lost my mind. LOL I think the right.

2. Im 31 years old born in Israel, and regretfully Im still single.. hope its will change soon! LOL

3. I love to reading books. its make me so happy!

4. I love the winters and hate the summers. the summers is awofull in Israel.

5. I love Chocolate and pasta. ofcourse not together ! LOL

6. my parants is my best friend.

and thank you for you tagged me!!!


----------



## Aquilah (May 30, 2008)

Okay, I've apparently been tagged like 4-5x. I apologize for not responding sooner, so here's my answers for everyone:

1. To this day I'm still petrified of Halloween movies. I've watched H2O, but given the VERY bad experience I had when I was little, the music alone and his face scare the crap out of me.

2. From the ages of 5-21, I didn't speak to my biological father (thanks to my stepfather). I also learned I was WAY more than just half Black/half Puerto Rican. Apparently we also have Cuban, Panamanian, Tijito Indian, and Spaniard in his lineage.

3. I'm very particular about a lot of things. Almost everything I do has a rhyme or reason, though it may not make sense to others. To boot, that which I'm particular about, I cannot break the cycle/rhythm in how I do it.

4. Originally, Kylie wasn't supposed to be my youngest daughter's name. I wanted to name her Savana Rose, but her father was against it.

5. If I won the lottery, and hit REALLY big, I'd donate a hefty amount to a charity, or start my own scholarship foundation.

6. I call everyone in the house by their first and middle names when I'm mad at them, or they're in trouble. If the last name is added, then watch out!

I tag:

Marisol

Leony

Aprill

Nurinia

Kirsi


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 1, 2008)

1 - I failed my motorbike license - fell off about 5 times. My legs went from white to black and white from all the bruises. I had one massive bruise on my right knee that was around 5cms in diamater. Ouch! After that, my love of motorbikes kinda went away. It was kinda stupid of me to give it a go seeing as I cannot ride a normal bicycle. Lets just say that balance is essential and that is why I failed.

2 - I was bulled in school. Kids can be very cruel





3 - I use to believe in the death penalty - but am now totally against it.

4 - I think Dita Von Teese is the most beautiful woman in the world and I would love to meet her!

5 - I'm a bookworm and often read more then one book at a time.

6 - I long to travel, but I think if I do, the travel bug will bite and bite hard





I tag:

~Faith Abigail

~Niksaki

~Gleam84

~Jennifer

~Anthea

~pinksugar


----------



## daer0n (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh jeez, im sorry i havent responded to the rest of the tags, ive been really thinking about what else to say LOL

So here it goes again:

1.- I gained weight from the age of 9 due to getting hepatitis, im not sure what type it was but the doctor said i couldnt eat pretty much anything, even less if it was oily, so they put me on a diet of just candies pretty much, so when i got off the diet i started eating like crazy and gained too much weight, that i couldnt lose till i was 14-17 years old.

2.-When i was 10-11 years old, the kids at school used to think i was asian, my eyes were a little bit shranti for some reason and they nicknamed me "Oyuki" it was a very popular soap opera back then so yeah lol.

3.-I know some might think im weird but i don't look at other guys nor i find them attractive, since i got married to my husband i don't feel attraction to other people at all, not even platonic crushes. I always find other people too average looking, and i am happy with what i have so i don't have to look at other people, and mostly why i don't find them attractive at all.

4.I LOVE cracking my knuckles more than one time in a row, and i can keep cracking them all day long, as long as they dont stop cracking i love the sound of them cracking haha.

5.-I cut my own hair, layer it, color it, and i also do my husband's hair and my kids hair as well, and i have never been in hair school.

6.-In my head im only human, i have no labels such as: Mexican, Canadian, European, whatever you wanna call it, im simply a human being.

Bonus one since i didnt reply sooner:

I like knowing what the meaning of words are before i know if i can use them, for example: i hate when people say " You have to be more femenine cause you are a woman" sorry, no, you dont HAVE to if you dont feel like it, the meaning of the word woman is composed by two words: womb-man, which means we are man with a womb.

I laugh when people say they are "agnostic" be careful with what you say, you may not know what you're really talking about. Agnostic is composed by the word "gnosis" which means knowledge, which means that if you ad an A before gnosis means that you are "Ignorant". I.E. Asexual: Having no evident sex or sex organs; sexless. 

Relating to, produced by, or involving reproduction that occurs without the union of male and female gametes, as in binary fission or budding. 

Lacking interest in or desire for sex.


----------



## Humeira (Jun 1, 2008)

thanks for tagging me shelley...

#1:- I currently have 2 rabbits ...when I was 7 I had about 20 rabbits including 6 babies I think..and I had a Goat to whom I used train to do tircks lol ... I also had 3 chickens and 4 pigeons. i just love animals and oh yeah all this was back home in India.

#2:- I once saw a snake in my house and ever since then i never slept at night in my house ...I alwayz used to go to sleep at my grandma's house

#3:- I moved to Canada when I was 13. I lived in canada for 7 yrs and last year I got married and moved to california.

#4: I am married to my childhood sweetheart. We met in grade eight and he fell in love me ..He was 12 ..well We are both same age he is 6 mths older than me. So we met but we were just freinds ..long story short he was leaving for us when we met. he left for us in few days after we met. I moved to canada a year after and we got back in touch. nad we were talking talking for all these and and got married last year.

#5:- I was in love with Ricky Martin when I was 12. I was so serious about him I used tell my parents that one day I will marry him. lol when I left India and went to canada I was in love with enrique iglesias ..I thought he was the hottest guy on earth...

#6:- I can crack my nose atleast 3 times in a day and I can crack anybodys nose ..weird i know

tagging:

annabelle

loci

jennifer

blueangel

missjewell

jdepp_84


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 1, 2008)

thank you for tagging me




sorry it took me a while to respond.

1. I am really into reducing-reusing-recycling. I think sometimes I am annoying people around me by constant nagging about it



but seriously, I cannot understand people who do not recycle, or people who mindlessly use disposable things when it is not necessary (such as using plastic cups when you could use a normal glass)

2. I am into gross, gory stuff. I like disturbing movies, or graphic doctor shows. I love horror movies. I always research stories about serial killers and other sickos. It just fascinates me how people can be so twisted.

3. I hate cooking, baking and all that. If I had money for it, I would go out to eat all the time. I love to clean though, which is weird, considering that as a kid, I used to be the biggest, filthiest slob.

4. I used to have an eating disorder - anorexia and bulimia, in my late teens and early twenties. I consider myself cured, and I am so happy it is all behind me.

5. I had a hip surgery when I was a kid. Actually, many of them. It shaped me tremendously, I think... I always felt a bit different from other kids, and could not do all the things they've done. I cannot do many fun things I wish I could do, such as skiing and basically most sports. My doctors say I will have hip replacement sometimes in my thirties



good news is that the technology is very developed now for these surgeries, so I should not be to worried, I know



other than that, I am quite healthy, which I am very thankful for.

I am not sure, who was already tagged, and who was not, but here is the list of people that I am tagging:

Darla G

nosepickle

dentaldee

Babette Pardoux

poca ini


----------



## Gleam84 (Jun 2, 2008)

I got tagged by Aquilah and goddess13 so here's more about me:

1 I have 4 siblings, and I'm the second oldest.

2 I have over 40 cousins. Can't even remember or recognize all of them.

3. I can knit and crochet, but I get bored with projects easily so usually I get them done in just a couple days.

4. I've never lived by myself. After moving away from my parents I've been sharing an apartment with a flatmate.

5. I used to sleepwalk when I was younger. When I was 10 I once went outside at night and came back home ringing the doorbell.

6. I always have two (sometimes even three) alarm clocks to wake me up.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been Tagged again, thank you Kimberley (goddess13)





1) I have one younger sister, she was born deaf.

2) I have one only child, he is almost 15 and is almost as tall as me and I am 6ft tall. Scary they grow so quickly.

3) Green, purple and blue are my favourite colours

4) I have been going to the Bathurst races since 1981, I think I've only missed 3 of them. My son loves it.

5) I am extremely loyal &amp; family minded, I see my Mother often and I take my boy to see the MIL (his grandmother) often as well although I am separated and single.

6) When I left school, I did an apprenticeship and worked as a Fitter and Machinist, for 11 years, dirty filthy job it was. No way could I go back to doing that now.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 3, 2008)

I was tagged by Darla G and speedy. Thanks!

1. I procrastinate way too much, but I think I work well under pressure.

2. I give everyone a nickname as soon as I meet them, but I only use their nicknames in my head...does that make sense?

3. I have contacts, but I prefer to wear glasses because there are so many cute frames out there!

4. I'm the youngest of four and I admit that I'm very spoiled. I like to think I'm not a brat, though.

5. I'm getting an apartment downtown with my best friend this fall. I'm super excited!

6. I composed a musical when I was 14. It's pretty horrible.


----------



## Sophia (Jun 9, 2008)

First time I've been tagged before LOL. I was tagged from Leony and andrrea:

1) I only have a brother who is 6 years older than me

2) 2 of my older male cousins have exactly the same name ( first and surname) with my brother LOL, all because they were given the same name from my grandfather

3) I never, I mean never cried in public , even at funerals of close family members and friends. But I cry at times that aren't important LOL like when I'm watching a movie or listen to music

4) When I was an early teen, from 11 to 13, used to be in a theatre club, and played 3 plays ( no important roles tho LOL)

5) I have an insect-phobia. Seriously I scream whenver I see a spider, or even a bee!

6) I always lived by the sea. I live at the same town since I was born, with my parents, never left home.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay...I'm going to bump this. I got tagged a long time ago and ignored it because I never know what to say on these things. Sorry Karren and Carolyn!! LOL! So here goes!

1.) I like to sleep with one leg sticking out of the covers, even if it's cold. No idea why. So I'm partially ready if I need an escape route maybe?

2.) I have a nervous thing I do that everyone I work with busts on me about because on each hand I'm always rubbing the fingers together. Ya' know how some people bite their nails or chew their lip? I rub my fingers together. Yeah, it's weird, I know.

3.) I dropped out of high school in my senior year and 15 years later graduated with a BS from Cornell University. Very long story...

4.) I keep buying e/s because I love it, but I hardly wear it because I'm too busy to take the time to apply it.

5.) I work for a healthcare union and spend almost all my work time in confrontation or mediation. Either with the workers I represent because they're being stupid or management because they're also being stupid!

6.) I have a house that's 128 yrs. old and needs a ton of work and I HATE it! But, I know I'll take a hit on it if I try to sell it right now so I think I'm going to stay in it for now. I'm still debating in my head about that.

That's enough!!! So...I'll tag a few folks that may have been tagged but I don't think they posted yet and a few others.

Thais

dixiewolf

WhitneyF

NYdoll23

Nessicle

wvpumpkin

Hopefully someone responds! Do we just pm them, I assume?


----------



## MountainLVr (Nov 5, 2008)

I am sooo embarrassed! I didnt know I was tagged for this....and it was how many months ago? My head has been elsewhere, apparently. And since I havent been here for a while I have no clue who to tag. I promise I will tag some peeps when I am more familar with ya'll.

1) I have lived in TN my entire life. Have done a lot of traveling though...but I love it here and cant imagine living anywhere else. But my favorite restaurant is in Chicago.

2) I have one child, my son, who is almost 12, is taller than I, and is my life.

3) I love live music...I go to as many concerts as I can fit into my schedule or that I can afford.

4) I have a huge extended family. My personal project is working on my family tree. Tracking down all my hundreds of cousins is an adventure.

5) I have a 20 pound tabby cat. (Recently at a vets visit the desk staff said they had never seen a cat that big. She's my

other baby.....and acts like it)

6) I think my house is haunted! About 5 weeks ago I was sitting on my back porch, talking on the phone when something/someone grabbed the back of my heel from under my chair. I was alone...no people, no animals, nothing was

around!!! There have been a few other weird things that have happened, but nothing that has made me scream like the foot incident.


----------



## bluengold2007 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I didnt get tagged butt I am new and I want to make new friends.

1) i had visions of both my mother and fathers deaths and they happened the same way I dreamed them

2) I drag race my car, a GTO, and I love all things racing think PINKS

3) I own my HG of purses a Birkin bag and I would die for it!

4) I love to go to the movies and would go everyday if I could, I try to watch at least one move a day to escape.

5) I love to stay in hotels, LOVE IT, and I collect hotel pens.

6) I made a goal to lose 100 pounds and I have already lost 60 over the past year, no dieting, just lifestyle changes.

MACGina

InternetChick

Aprill

Liz

Karren (I wear a size 11 shoe also)

Anthea


----------

